# reading about slavery enrages me



## basquebromance (Mar 15, 2019)

Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

How long has this been happening?


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 15, 2019)

Jackson said:


> How long has this been happening?


all my life almost


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

I just recently watched this.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Have you had ancestors that were slaves?


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

When you hear about the people being killed in countries that are not free, does that anger you?


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Do you hate the white people that were cruel to the slaves or admire the slaves for their fortitude?


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 15, 2019)

yes


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Do you hate the white people that were cruel to the slaves or admire the slaves for their fortitude?


Both.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?


You can't justify it. It is twisted that you would even try.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Do you hate the white people that were cruel to the slaves or admire the slaves for their fortitude?
> ...


I would say that there are going to be cruel people all throughout history of all colors, creeds, and religions.  There has to be a balance between those feelings.

Although the slaves endured cruelty, most were not willing to go back to Liberia when offered free trips back to their original country.  Why do you think that was the case?


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Again, you can't justify it.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?
> ...


No I can't.  Just as I can't justify any maiming or killing of any innocent people.  

Maduro enrages me right now.  He is cruel to an entire country of innocent people. Venezuelans are being starved and killed every day.  There is no one to care for them.  But I don't have hate in my heart and just hope and pray that there will be a coup to take him out.  Did you know that food and medicine that is being brought over is burned at the border?

Slaves were fed and not all led a cruel life.  But many did.  This country realized how wrong it was, freed them and gave them citizenship.

Bless those slaves who stayed in the US!  I put them on a pedestal.  Think of the successful writers, inventers, shop keepers that kept on living her continually in a bad state until the 20th century.

Perhaps you can concentrate on those who made the difference for you!  How great they are..Frederick Dounglas, Benjamin Benneker, Phillis Wheatly, Richard Allen, Peter Spencer, Sojourner Truth, and Nat Turner.  Praise them for turning their hate into action of blacks and even others.

What a wonderful history of people you have!


----------



## Toronado3800 (Mar 15, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



It was a disgusting situation.  I always struggle with judging people by their time and surroundings or by my standards.  Usually I split it.  Even for 1860 I think our South was backwards though.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


We cannot justify any of the hate in this world.  If we stay in a state of hate, how good are we to society?  Where does hate bring you?  Acknowledge the greatness of you ancestors and try to live the kind of life they did successfully.  None of them would be known today if they just sat and lived in hate.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Toronado3800 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...


How was it backwards?  Just what do you mean?


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


It is okay to recognize the slaves. Feel empathy. We can do it in this discussion, since that is what it is. And discuss the other topics in another.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


That's good.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


If reading about history makes you that angry, you might be a snowflake.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...


And if you don't feel anything after reading or hearing their stories, you might be a psychopath.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


I don’t know anyone who thinks slavery was a bright spot of our history. I also don’t know anyone who gets “white-hot mad” when reading about it.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Mar 15, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



How many places on earth still had slavery?


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Listening to their stories is emotional. Sad more than anything.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


It’s definitely sad to hear about people being treated that way. It’s why I’m glad republicans were able to stop the democrats from promoting it.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Democrats have made some positive changes since the days of slavery. They only use them for votes now.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Toronado3800 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...


Actually, Liberia had slavery after our slaves were freed.  The former slaves who returned to Liberia, caught and enslaved natives there.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 15, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



why?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Mar 15, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Great.  The old South was better than Liberia.  That's embarrassing. (EDIT) to have to compare yourself to Liberia.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Do you hate the white people that were cruel to the slaves or admire the slaves for their fortitude?
> ...


angwy feels
i dont mean to mock YOU personally ...that was more for white progressive leftards  (soy and female)

and sometimes anger is not a bad thing ....but most people have what we call and ounce of self respect and self control

poster jackson pretty much nails it

European "imperialist colonization " of Africa didnt happen till after the slave trade ..here in The USA ,,the USA and CSA already fought the civil war
See "the european scramble for africa"

Most slaves were procured BY Africans and sold to whitey who only really had small outposts on the coasts where they indeed bought slaves .. looking for arable land inland didn't really take off till the late 1870's. dont they teach you kids anything anymore ?
the Chinese today are not doing much better in Africa than the Europeans of yore but thats another thread.

Tan and black Africans have a long history of enslaving each other BEFORE the white man

Granted i'm sure on a personal level it can be upsetting and make someone angry ...i mean how could , they , we , whoever youre gonna direct the anger at.
also lemme just tell ya this ...ya dont have to believe me BUT the left and race hustlers of this world wants you to remain angry all time .as to why ?you should look into it and go find out for yourself .

i said it before: blacks have fought long and hard for equal rights AND YOU Won brother
which triggered a worthless and weak racist and i got called a punk .

poster Jackson already named some of the greats who had it a hell of a lot harder than blacks of 21st century America .
you should be proud of those who came before you and made a difference! cause you are now free to fail or succeed at any thing you freely choose to pursue.
I can probably speak for 97.9 pecent of white men from all walks of life  and promise none of us will stand in your way or instantly judge you on the color of skin ALONE .

think of it like this ...HAve you been to Africa ? you should go ..they have slavery museums and you're not gonna like what you see...just a heads up
When you meet people there they will not see you as or even call you an African American .they'll simply see you as an American no matter how your ancestors got to north and south America  . ...

hell the inhabitants of east Rockaway will laugh at ya and call you American ...YOure no African ...thats just where your ancestors came from 


turn that anger into something positive for yourself ,your well being ,and that mother fuckin pursuit of happiness ...whatever it may be

PEACE
HOW come the Spanish always get a pass for fucking slavery ...thats what i wanna know...what ?cause they're tan
Latins?

fuck you to spics !


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


There is nothing wrong with feeling empathy when you hear the personal stories. 

Don't take it personally, it is not directed at you. In fact it has nothing to do with you. Do you have white guilt?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...




do i have white guilt ?  no ...you aint getting a dime outta me. would you like a bone for your nose? ..ill buy ya one of those.
they asked if you were angry

empathy " walk in someone else's shoes" ...."take a look at it from my perspective" ... Not being a stunted childish moronic lefty its naturally built into me .i already mentioned it by saying granted i can see how it could upset or make ya angry

Imagine being captured and chained by a person who looks just like you


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Why are you trying justify then?


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Back in the day whitey used to assuage the guilt by pretending their people weren't human. That no longer works, but I see you have had time to think of other ways to get around it.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Those were democrats who were doing that.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 15, 2019)

you must have a mental problem


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


I'm sure.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 15, 2019)

wait are you saying im pro slavery or trying to justify it  > rofl and that some African tribes didn't put bones in their noses ? arent you African ? oh wait thats right youre not.

is that like being "pro gun violence "?

dehumanizing is wrong but yet we still see it today directed at southern white Christians.

if it was wrong in the past what makes it right today ?


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

While many democrats have learned not to be honest about their true feelings, some slip up and expose themselves....
MD delegate calls PG county the "Ni**er County"


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> While many democrats have learned not to be honest about their true feelings, some slip up and expose themselves....
> MD delegate calls PG county the "Ni**er County"


Racism in this country is no joke. I see it all the time.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > While many democrats have learned not to be honest about their true feelings, some slip up and expose themselves....
> ...


I only hear it when talking to a democrat.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


I don't generally associate it with partisanship. Often, I have no idea the person's political leanings.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Deplorable, that was an interesting post.  Thank you (except for the last,lol)


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > While many democrats have learned not to be honest about their true feelings, some slip up and expose themselves....
> ...


Honestly, I don't think racism is as it once was.  There are racists in both corners, black and white. I don't get angry, but although I am while I respect the slaves greatly, possibly more than our founding fathers creating this great country.  And I think they were truly awesome.

If I had an ancestor who was a slave, I would try to find out as much as possible about my fore fathers.  And I would be so proud, my hair would stand on end!  Anger...nah!  Admiration!


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Ohhh... I do have an example of something I heard that you might call racism, Tehon....

As most here know, I work in a hospital and sometimes help security with combative people. 
I was leaving one day through the ER when I heard a guy yelling “ain’t none of you white motherfuckers gonna touch me!”. 
I was happy to see it was just an elderly black guy having a bad day. There was enough security there to prevent him from hurting a nurse. 

That old black guy isn’t the first person who has reminded me about racism being alive in this country.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Ohhh... I do have an example of something I heard that you might call racism, Tehon....
> 
> As most here know, I work in a hospital and sometimes help security with combative people.
> I was leaving one day through the ER when I heard a guy yelling “ain’t none of you white motherfuckers gonna touch me!”.
> ...


That is not racism.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh... I do have an example of something I heard that you might call racism, Tehon....
> ...


Would it be racism if it was an old white guy yelling about blacks touching him?


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Probably.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


That’s what I thought.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


You're a smart guy.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


That’s what everyone tells me.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


I can imagine.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Now that we know democrats are using blacks for votes, and blacks harbor racist feelings towards whites....how do we fix this?


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


I'm not sure how we fix it.

A great injustice was committed. First we should acknowledge it.

It seems we still have people looking to justify it.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


A great injustice is still being committed. Instead of creating jobs and opportunities for blacks, democrats insist on keeping them dependent. 

I’m glad blacks are starting to see how democrats have been using them.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Jackson said:


> If I had an ancestor who was a slave, I would try to find out as much as possible about my fore fathers. And I would be so proud, my hair would stand on end! Anger...nah! Admiration!


This is a topic of interest to me. I read a book written by a gentleman who's ancestors were slave owners. He found his family records and started looking up the families of the slaves his family owned and wrote the book about it. Edward Ball was his name. Good book.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


It's unfortunate that you are not smart enough to see how you are being used. 

Politicians don't create jobs. We have job creators for that. I thought everything was peachy now that Trump is in the white house.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Here’s a short vid I think you’ll appreciate, Tehon ....


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Here’s a short vid I think you’ll appreciate, Tehon ....


Thanks, it is an interesting perspective.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s a short vid I think you’ll appreciate, Tehon ....
> ...


She was once a liberal who voted democrat.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


I know.

Don't they say that people get more conservative with age? Do you think it's true?

It hasn't been my experience.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


I think people become more conservative as they mature.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


I haven't grown up yet. You could be right.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 15, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


I’m just thrilled Hillary and Obama brought slavery back to Africa. 

Good times return!

What You Need to Know About the Libyan Slave Trade


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...


That is fucked up. 

You know Gaddafi was trying to protect the migrants. The West turned it around and portrayed it as an attack on his people. They should be tried for it. Obama and Clinton.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


I’m also a kid at heart.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Stay young.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2019)

Basques aren't black, wtf? Different from Castillians, yes. They're their own thing. Kinda like Spanish Gypsies n shit.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2019)

I just saw a "Feed the children" on TV thing. Fuck them, they want to kill the whites and take their land and not grow crops and the children starve. I'm not donating a damn thing. It's yours, baby!


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Indeed. 
I’ll also keep fighting and exposing democrats. I’m sick and tired of them taking advantage of blacks.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 15, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Strange. Don’t you think? Because in the looong and storied history of slavery; Americas participation in the practice was very brief, and geographically isolated... Look into the Barbary slave trade.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Do your thing, brother. I'm not all that fond of them either.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > If I had an ancestor who was a slave, I would try to find out as much as possible about my fore fathers. And I would be so proud, my hair would stand on end! Anger...nah! Admiration!
> ...


What was the title of the book?


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


You’re a good man, Tehon.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


However, politicians make the laws and regulations that allow or deter job growth.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Slaves in the Family by Edward Ball


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


That sounds like an excellent book!


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?
> ...




And why would someone think that statement was trying to justify slavery?  No part of it did. 
It's just looking at life in whole, taking away something positive from a negative. Actually if any of us were 
to change our ancestors history drastically we would not exist at all.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Are you for real?

I said it was bad.

 Jackson said if it wasn't for it we might not be here.

That is a justification for it.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


That is hardly a justification for slavery.  It just happens to be a true fact...not their reason for having it.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


That's what I said. It is not a justification.

But in context........that is what you were trying to do.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


It's just a fact, not intended for anything more.  I wouldn't be here if some Swedes didn't come to America.  Not justifying it.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...




Alright, if thats how you see the question, but I don't see it that way. I don't condone slavery, and especially the way it went down in the States, inflicting that type of pain on humans is not justifiable, yet at the same time, if someone like the OP is so consumed by anger every waking moment of their life... you might ask them if they get any happiness at all from existing. Because if he was a descendent of slaves he wouldn't exist had slavery never happened. It doesnt mean his hate for white people should disappear but his thankfulness to his ancestors should make his life a better place by outwheighing the anger. It's all how people choose to look at things.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...




Swede? I knew there was something wrong with you


----------



## Tehon (Mar 15, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Fair enough.

 That OP is just throwing shit against the wall to see what will stick.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Perhaps you understand that you're crazy.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



Really?

Do you think about the apartheid that lasted for 100 years after slavery?

Do you think about the modern racism that has continued to last?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson, post: 22010271, member: 27360"]Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?[/QUOTE]

So should the descendants of holocaust survivors who fled to America be grateful for that event, because "they are here now"?

There is a big difference between slaves who ended up here forcibly, and were used like farm animals versus those who voluntarily immigrated here and had a much shorter road to travel in order to experience the benefits of being fully accepted as citizens.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



If you were a slave, and recalled being transported across the world, in chains, fed just enough to keep you alive, and witnessing sick family members and friends being thrown overboard because they were the equivalant of animals,  would you trust those same oppresors to safely return you back home, with no strings attached? 

Most people would take their chances and find their own way back home.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Jackson, post: 22010271, member: 27360"]Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?





> So should the descendants of holocaust survivors who fled to America be grateful for that event, because "they are here now"?
> 
> There is a big difference between slaves who ended up here forcibly, and were used like farm animals versus those who voluntarily immigrated here and had a much shorter road to travel in order to experience the benefits of being fully accepted as citizens.



The ignorant garbage posted by some of the whites here is just amazing.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



How did he imply that "hate" is factor? Awareness of history is not hate. And not being grateful for what happened in the past is not hate either. Imagine a wealthy native american casino owner today, saying:

"I'm grateful that my tribe was nearly driven to the brink of extinction, because I have all of this now"

How do future generations learn how to not repeat mistakes of the past? 

By knowing what happened in the oast.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson, post: 22010271, member: 27360"]Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?
> ...


They're ate up with that guilt. They know that vile shit that festers within them is wrong.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Jackson, post: 22010271, member: 27360"]Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?



So should the descendants of holocaust survivors who fled to America be grateful for that event, because "they are here now"?

There is a big difference between slaves who ended up here forcibly, and were used like farm animals versus those who voluntarily immigrated here and had a much shorter road to travel in order to experience the benefits of being fully accepted as citizens.[/QUOTE]
I don't see the similarities.  Halocaust survivors came here on their own accord. No one put ropes around their necks, forced them on a ship and brought them here against their will.
They were escaping the most horrid of attrocities known to man.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson, post: 22010271, member: 27360"]Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?
> ...


I don't see the similarities.  Halocaust survivors came here on their own accord. No one put ropes around their necks, forced them on a ship and brought them here against their will.
They were escaping the most horrid of attrocities known to man.[/QUOTE]

There were differences, obviously. But the one common denominator is that both ended up here due to a horrific set of circumstances.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


You are right.  We must learn from the past.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson, post: 22010271, member: 27360"]Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?
> ...


I don't see the similarities.  Halocaust survivors came here on their own accord. No one put ropes around their necks, forced them on a ship and brought them here against their will.
They were escaping the most horrid of attrocities known to man.[/QUOTE]

The holocaust was Christmas compared to slavery, apartheid and modern white racism. The holocaust ended.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 16, 2019)

Eh, you know, no one in my family ever owned slaves and yet were here longer than most any Americans.

This area is where if a black man could run away to? He was free, and was treated equally, as a man should be.

Just make it south of that river, you can be a cracker! 

My people were dirt farmers, not much cattle, enough to eat is all. I realize there were some bad things done north of here, but my family had nothing to do with that. They hid people out from the Klan.

My grandma stopped 3 klan from hanging her daddy with a butcher knife.

I owe IM2 a big 

You get nothing you didn't earn. Were your ancestors slaves, or slave owners, hmm? Sup?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 16, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



Slavery still exists in today time...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 16, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...


Not south of the St. John's river. Possibly in Mobile.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 16, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Sex Slavery is a major issue throughout the world while also employers hiring illegals keeping enslaved with the threat of deportation or worst death.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Eh, you know, no one in my family ever owned slaves and yet were here longer than most any Americans.
> 
> This area is where if a black man could run away to? He was free, and was treated equally, as a man should be.
> 
> ...



The problem with your claim dipshit is that what whites have done goes far past slavery. Now for the thousandth time, your ass is paying native americans for things that happened before you were  born and for things your family did not do. The US Government owes blacks and all your hot air and smiley postings doesn't change that.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



The holocaust was Christmas compared to slavery, apartheid and modern white racism. The holocaust ended.[/QUOTE]
The Halocaust was Christmas???  The skin of people were made into lamp shades while they were alive!  People were burned alive!  Very few survived the camps.
-  Seventeen million were killed in concentration camps, medical experiments or worked to death.  The average life span in the Nazis hands was 3 months!

When slavery took place they were sure to eat.  Plantation owners needed them to work and they had to be healthy. When any died, it was usually aboard ship on their way to America.  It is estimated to be 1 million.  The life span was long, they needed their workers.

How many slaves died in gas ovens?  None  How many slaves were used for medical experiment? None










Shame on you for suggesting the Holocaust was Christmas compared to slavery!  You uneducated fool!


----------



## Jackson (Mar 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, you know, no one in my family ever owned slaves and yet were here longer than most any Americans.
> ...


I do not agree with Native American reparations any longer.  Anyway, they were here when we came.  The gov't does not owe blacks any reparations.  Everyone who is able to work needs to work.  No freebies here.  And my middle finger goes to you for being so stupid.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



White people really need to shut up about freebies. The US Government owes us money. Your opinion on the matter doesn't change that.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


The Halocaust was Christmas???  The skin of people were made into lamp shades while they were alive!  People were burned alive!  Very few survived the camps.
-  Seventeen million were killed in concentration camps, medical experiments or worked to death.  The average life span in the Nazis hands was 3 months!

When slavery took place they were sure to eat.  Plantation owners needed them to work and they had to be healthy. When any died, it was usually aboard ship on their way to America.  It is estimated to be 1 million.  The life span was long, they needed their workers.

How many slaves died in gas ovens?  None  How many slaves were used for medical experiment? None
View attachment 250603


View attachment 250604

Shame on you for suggesting the Holocaust was Christmas compared to slavery!  You uneducated fool![/QUOTE]

There is no shame in the truth. You are the uneducated one here son.

You asked 2 questions that prove you know nothing about slavery. Do you not know how many millions died during the middle passage? Are you unaware that so many slaves died and were thrown into the ocean that for years after slavery sharks migrated to parts of the ocean because they fed on the dead slaves. What the fuck does your white ass think slavery was, a paid cruise on a luxury liner with meals and entertainment?


----------



## Jackson (Mar 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And neither does your opinion make reparations happen.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



There is no shame in the truth. You are the uneducated one here son.

You asked 2 questions that prove you know nothing about slavery. Do you not know how many millions died during the middle passage? Are you unaware that so many slaves died and were thrown into the ocean that for years after slavery sharks migrated to parts of the ocean because they fed on the dead slaves. What the fuck does your white ass think slavery was, a paid cruise on a luxury liner with meals and entertainment?[/QUOTE]
Yes, I do know.  1.2-2.4 million died during passage. But you are here.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Yes, I do know.  1.2-2.4 million died during passage.[/QUOTE]


IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



There is no shame in the truth. You are the uneducated one here son.

You asked 2 questions that prove you know nothing about slavery. Do you not know how many millions died during the middle passage? Are you unaware that so many slaves died and were thrown into the ocean that for years after slavery sharks migrated to parts of the ocean because they fed on the dead slaves. What the fuck does your white ass think slavery was, a paid cruise on a luxury liner with meals and entertainment?[/QUOTE]
In the Holocaujst there was almost certain death.  In slavery, the blacks were fed and got medical attention most of the time.

Let me ask you.  Would you rather be a slave in an Alabama plantation picking cotton or in a concentration camp waiting for the death train?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



It was more than that and millions more died as slaves, during apartheid and as result of white racism today. Jews are here also and the holocaust was Christmas compared to slavery. You know nothing about slavery apparently. People died as slaves fool. Over 10 million.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I doubt that, but *17 million* died in Germany.

I'm done with you.  You are not going to get reparations.  Now put on your big boy pants and get over it.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I don't give a fuck what you doubt. We'll either get reparations or America will be destroyed. Blacks won't do it, but as natural disasters increase and as we keep watching majority white towns getting obliterated by these disasters you will understand the power of the lord.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Mar 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are delusional.  Good bye.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2019)

DEATH TOLL FROM THE SLAVE TRADE

The largest slave trade in the history of the world was created by white Christian Europeans.   Before it was over as many as 60 million Africans would be killed for the profit of white Christian imperialism.    A key reason for the high death toll was the tidal wave of war and desolation that the slave trade unleashed into the heart of Africa.  Huge numbers of people died being marched to the coasts of Africa from the interior as well as in an endless series of wars produced by the quest for new slaves.  Millions more would die in concentration camps at both ends of the sea journey, and significant numbers would die due to the appalling conditions on the slave ships.

The financial profits of this slave trade helped build the economic foundations of America.   It was not just the south.  Northern business interests made huge profits too.
It is difficult to estimate the exact death toll that resulted from the transatlantic slave trade. There weren't exactly people measuring these numbers at the time. What we looked at are historical estimates of how many people may have died in capture, during the voyage at sea, and due to disease, starvation and back breaking labor in the New World. But what is certain is that the slave trade was a genocide against the African people. The transatlantic slave trade was also the largest, long distance coerced movement of people in history.

*The estimate of the number killed during the transatlantic slave trade varies anywhere between 6-150 million. *The official UN estimate is 17 million (UN). However, we ourselves would be inclined to agree the figure of 60 million,  given all the variables here, including the fact that during the entire period of the slave trade, Africa's population did not increase. Some may argue that this is because Europe had advanced medicine and technology, while Africans didn't. Yet during this era Asia wasn't exactly at a sophisticated, technological level either. But their population nearly doubled. We believe the stagnation of Africa's population is a byproduct of the transatlantic slave trade.

The number of lives lost in the procurement of slaves remains a mystery, but according to the author of _American Holocaust, _it is likely that the number of slaves who died in procurement is equal to the number who survived. A database compiled in the 1990's put the figure for the transatlantic slave trade at more than 11 million people. For a long time an accepted figure was 15 million, although this has recently been revised downward. Patrick Manning, the author of "The Slave Trade," estimates that about 12 million slaves entered the Atlantic trade between the 16th and 19th century, and about 1.5 million died on board ships (others have put the estimate of ship deaths at 2.2 million), 4 million died inside Africa after capture and many more died young. These estimates also do not cover how many slaves died in the New World. [2]

*THE JOURNEY ACROSS THE OCEAN*

Aboard the ships, African captives were packed into tight, unsanitary spaces for months at a time. Many slaves who tried to starve themselves to death were force fed. These conditions also resulted in the spread of fatal diseases. Other fatalities were suicide, and slaves who escaped their fate by throwing themselves overboard. The slave traders would attempt to fit anywhere from 350-600 slaves on one ship. The journey typically took anywhere between 2-4 months, and during this time enslaved people were chained naked in rows on the floor of the hold, or on shelves that ran along the inside of the ship's hulls.

*SLAVERY IN THE NEW WORLD*

A vast majority of the slaves brought across the Atlantic were imported into the Caribbean and South America. Only 6 percent of African captives were sent directly to North America. And yet by 1825, the U.S. had a quarter of the blacks in the New World. In the Caribbean, Dutch Guiana, and Brazil, the slave death rate was so high and the birth rate so low that they could not sustain their population without importations from Africa. Rates of natural decrease ran as high as 5 percent a year. While the death rate of U.S. slaves was about the same as that of Jamaican slaves, the fertility rate was more than 80 percent higher in the United States. The U.S, unlike other nations, had a self sustaining slave population for more than a century and a half. And the domestic slave trade in the U.S. continued even after the transatlantic slave trade was outlawed in 1808. (The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History).

*HALF OF ALL ENSLAVED INFANTS DIED IN THEIR FIRST YEAR OF LIFE*

Children suffered very high mortality rates in slavery. Pregnant women were not given much of a break from their work in the fields. They still performed three-quarters or more the amount of work of non-pregnant women. Infant mortality was high, twice as high as southern white children. Half of all slaves died in their first year of life. A major contribution to this high mortality rate was chronic undernourishment. (The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History).

*DEATH AND DISEASE IN THE NEW WORLD*

Death due to disease and malnourishment was also common, given that slaves were fed a low nutrition, purely starch based diet. Common symptoms of disease among enslaved populations included: blindness; abdominal swelling; bowed legs; skin lesions; and convulsions. Common conditions among enslaved populations included: beriberi (caused by a deficiency of thiamine); pellagra (caused by a niacin deficiency); tetany (caused by deficiencies of calcium, magnesium, and Vitamin D); rickets (also caused by a deficiency of Vitamin D); and kwashiorkor (caused by severe protein deficiency). Diarrhea, dysentery, whooping cough, and respiratory diseases as well as worms pushed the infant and early childhood death rate of slaves to twice that experienced by white infants and children. (The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History)

No one knows the exact number of slaves who died in the New World. Yet in _American Holocaust_ (1992), David Stannard estimates that some 30 to 60 million Africans died while being enslaved. He claims a 50% mortality rate among new slaves while being gathered and stored in Africa, a 10% mortality among the survivors while crossing the ocean, and another 50% mortality rate in the first "seasoning" phase of slave labor. [3]


----------



## Jackson (Mar 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> DEATH TOLL FROM THE SLAVE TRADE
> 
> The largest slave trade in the history of the world was created by white Christian Europeans.   Before it was over as many as 60 million Africans would be killed for the profit of white Christian imperialism.    A key reason for the high death toll was the tidal wave of war and desolation that the slave trade unleashed into the heart of Africa.  Huge numbers of people died being marched to the coasts of Africa from the interior as well as in an endless series of wars produced by the quest for new slaves.  Millions more would die in concentration camps at both ends of the sea journey, and significant numbers would die due to the appalling conditions on the slave ships.
> 
> ...


*BLAH BLAH BLAH*


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



Seek professional help!  Perhaps you can Persuade Dr. Phil to help with the cost?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



No , that would be you. You're looking at the destruction every night on the news. Those tornadoes in the south, where have they hit? The floods in North Dakota ain't hitting the black community. The fires in California didn't burn down the hoods. Recognize white man!

The US Government will pay what it owes one way or another son. Option A is reparations, but whites like you seem proud to have chosen option B. And that's after God has given your white asses mercy for the 400 years you have lived on land that you stole.


----------



## Markle (Mar 16, 2019)

Tehon said:


> I know.
> 
> Don't they say that people get more conservative with age? Do you think it's true?
> 
> It hasn't been my experience.



Only if they have a brain which is developing.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > DEATH TOLL FROM THE SLAVE TRADE
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



what are you going to do with a mule?


----------



## Markle (Mar 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > How long has this been happening?
> ...


Let it go, It does nothing for you but hold you back.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2019)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Yes, you are a troll.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Why do whites make suggestions to others telling them to do things whites don't do?

Being angry about slavery and the continuing white racism I have seen in my life made me desire to get a degree and do research in order to create positive change in the black community. So being angry about slavery doesn't have to hold anyone  back. In fact it can motivate you to stomp the consistent hurdles racists put in our way. When you look at slavery not in the manner most whites here think we look at it, but as a motivating factor as you understand the power you have descended from, it gives you the strength to not be held back.

Whites here need to drop that f-d up lie they tell themselves about us needing to be victims. Not one white here could endure what we actually have endured not what you whites imagine we did. We, blacks, are motherfucking VICTORS and we will continue to be VICTORS. We oppose white racism, therefore we are on the side of righteousness and because of this we cannot be defeated.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Does African current day slavery bother you? Do you think about it all the time? Perhaps you can explain why something that ended in 1865  154 years ago would bother you today while you ignore actual slavery going on right now in Africa and else where?


----------



## Jackson (Mar 18, 2019)

IM2 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


You are making mountains out of molehills.  Racism is not a major part of our society.  In fact the blending of the races Encourages non biases and will finally end any notice in differences in skin color, hence biases.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



Bullshit. Turn black and live for a couple of years then come back and talk.


----------



## Markle (Mar 18, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Mar 18, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Looks like not many agree with you. lol


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 20, 2019)

Lawsuit: Harvard 'shamelessly' profits from photos of slaves


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, you know, no one in my family ever owned slaves and yet were here longer than most any Americans.
> ...


Not apples to apples. Whites stole land from Natives.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> DEATH TOLL FROM THE SLAVE TRADE
> 
> The largest slave trade in the history of the world was created by white Christian Europeans.   Before it was over as many as 60 million Africans would be killed for the profit of white Christian imperialism.    A key reason for the high death toll was the tidal wave of war and desolation that the slave trade unleashed into the heart of Africa.  Huge numbers of people died being marched to the coasts of Africa from the interior as well as in an endless series of wars produced by the quest for new slaves.  Millions more would die in concentration camps at both ends of the sea journey, and significant numbers would die due to the appalling conditions on the slave ships.
> 
> ...


You never bitch and moan about slavery in Africa. It only burns your ass when whites do it.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


If you are a victor quit your bitching


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 1, 2019)

slavery happened since america was founded in 1492, my friends, until 1865, and its legacy lives on today in 2019!


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 1, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Have you had ancestors that were slaves?



Yes. They were enslaved by Democrats. People who vote Democrat are disgusting pieces of shit.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 1, 2019)

Whining about something that has been over for 154 years is stupid, I notice no answer to my question about current slavery practiced IN Africa.


----------



## Votto (Apr 1, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



Does the fact that there are now more slaves in the world than at any other time in history make you mad as well, or is this just selective Progressive outrage?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 1, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Probably because (1) most of them never came from Liberia to begin with and (2) because by the time slaves were emancipated, importing slaves from Africa had been outlawed for 50 years and the majority were born and raised in this country, not Africa.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 1, 2019)

the total number of blacks killed by other blacks in 2018 is greater than the entire number of blacks lynched during the KKK era!


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 1, 2019)

i like politics because of the conflict between good and evil, because we all know in the end good will triumph!


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 15, 2019)

"Brent Staples of The Times’s editorial board has won the Pulitzer Prize for editorial writing. His writing sought to show that the devaluation of black lives that led to slavery still haunts the United States"


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 17, 2019)

calling non-racist people racist cheapens the evil of real racism and alienates good folks from the real fight against racism


----------



## blastoff (Apr 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


You’re telling us?  We read your crap all the time.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 18, 2019)

in America race is a subject upon which normally reasonable people lose their reason!


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.




It is very strange that you spend a lot of time thinking about something that ended over a century before you were born.



That you get angry about it, is very odd.



You should mention this to your doctor. It might be nothing, but it could be something, maybe even something easily dealt with.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


/——/ That’s why your life will never amount to anything more than seething rage. We fought a war and freed the slaves 150 years ago


----------



## Godboy (Apr 21, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?
> ...


Youre disregarding a fact. All of us have ancestors who suffered so we can live better today than they did. Black Americans should be really happy slavery happened and ended before they were born. They reap those benefits every day.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 21, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Slavery did not start in America. Nobody has a claim on slavery. Every civilization and every religion had slaves. Slavery is now outlawed although still practiced in Muslim countries. If you hate America you will have to find a better reason. Watch the MSM they will supply you with plenty.


----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2019)

"love trumps hate, okay? Do you hear me you inbred mouth breathing piece of shit hillbilly? Hate is not the answer, got that? you dumb racist, subhuman filth! You have to stop being so hateful. We all have to coexist, you sack of shit"


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 3, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "love trumps hate, okay? Do you hear me you inbred mouth breathing piece of shit hillbilly? Hate is not the answer, got that? you dumb racist, subhuman filth! You have to stop being so hateful. We all have to coexist, you sack of shit"


/—-/ I hate communists, flat domestic beer, stepping in dog shyt because some slob wouldn’t clean up after fluffy went on the sidewalk and poorly written TV commercials. But I guess you love them.


----------



## Mike Dwight (May 3, 2019)

Where does anyone "Read" about slavery like the OP said? That is way beyond the total fanatical patriotism that the typical American gets to know. If you read documents from slavery, then it looks like people writing proper and etiquette slave-letters or no or enjoying occurrences, for 150 years.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 3, 2019)

Mike Dwight said:


> Where does anyone "Read" about slavery like the OP said? That is way beyond the total fanatical patriotism that the typical American gets to know. If you read documents from slavery, then it looks like people writing proper and etiquette slave-letters or no or enjoying occurrences, for 150 years.


He is butt hurt about something that ended over 150 years ago that hundreds of thousands of white people died ending. Meanwhile he does not care that in Black Africa slavery is still alive and well and run by the same people that sold blacks to Europeans, his fellow blacks. He does not care that Muslims enslave blacks in black Africa and Arab Africa. Just that over 150 years ago there was slavery in the US.


----------



## Markle (May 3, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> in America race is a subject upon which normally reasonable people lose their reason!



Normally reasonable people of all races don't think about race.  Why?


----------



## Markle (May 3, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "Brent Staples of The Times’s editorial board has won the Pulitzer Prize for editorial writing. His writing sought to show that the devaluation of black lives that led to slavery still haunts the United States"



That he is a great writer doesn't make him a great thinker.


----------



## Mike Dwight (May 3, 2019)

Wow, I disagree with the whole page here. So, you guys don't do Chappelle Show drug deals better than Key and Peele drug deals, and I can reflect on myself watching it later for sensitivity.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2019)

desegregating a restaurant means nothing if black workers dont have the money to pay for the meal being served!


----------



## fncceo (Jun 12, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



My advice, don't own a slave.


----------



## Markle (Jun 12, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> desegregating a restaurant means nothing if black workers dont have the money to pay for the meal being served!



Didn't the desegregation of restaurants happen a few decades ago?

Whose fault is it that workers, whoever, don't have the money to pay for a certain meal?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> desegregating a restaurant means nothing if black workers dont have the money to pay for the meal being served!


/——-/ Stupid comment. I worked for several restaurants as a bartender and the kitchen always supplied food at no cost. We even got packages of leftover food to take home. It’s an industry standard. And fast food offer employees a discount. Got anymore fake outrage?


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 12, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



Why aren't you pissed that slavery is still going today? So is genocide but no one seems to give a shit. Of course the Jews think they have that market cornered but it happened before and it still happens today. Hell they do it all the time in Africa.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 12, 2019)

When any society treats anyone or groups of anyone ,as less valuable or less worthy of protection, they are more likely to become slaves.
Been that way since history began.
We still have it today, biggest one's would be India and Mauritania in west Africa.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 12, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


And a hundred years from now people will read about your consumption of meat and be horrified at your barbaric behavior.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 13, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...


/——/ They aren’t pizzed at slavery happening today because it’s just another fake outrage talking point used to bash the Right. It’s like my Environmental loon neighbor who had two monster SUVs and tells me I should buy a Prius.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 6, 2019)

"Slavery exists today in several countries, including India and China, yet not a peep from Democrats, who are focused only on where slavery existed 200 years ago"  - Marvelous Mark Simone


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 23, 2020)

By what standard of morality can the violence used by a slave to break his chains be considered the same as the violence of a slave master?


----------



## Markle (Mar 23, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> desegregating a restaurant means nothing if black workers dont have the money to pay for the meal being served!



Do you seriously NOT acknowledge that there are thousands of restaurants where the workers could not afford to sit down in their dining room?

What does that have to do with the price of Chinavirus in China?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 23, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> By what standard of morality can the violence used by a slave to break his chains be considered the same as the violence of a slave master?


When the Slave Traders Were African  and CNN - Evidence of Africans' part in slavery - Oct. 20, 1995 there are many more on the internet.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 23, 2020)

LOL! I have to laugh at  this. Because even in the CNN article it states how the gun played a role in the trade. And then there the small natter of whites going to Africa to make the purchases. Maybe if the participating Africans had taken their slaves into Europe and sold them on the blocks. I might feel a tad bit different. Because most Africans did not participate willingly in this and many Africans did not participate at all. 

I suggest you read Walter Rodneys work

*The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa*

The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa
Population Decline
Technological Arrest
Trade Imbalance
Market Disruption
The Expansion of Capitalism
Expatriation of Surplus
Wage Depression
Price Control and Monopolization
Colonial Government Policy and Taxation
Division of Labor
Growth Without Development
Monoculture
Undernourishment
Miseducation
White Values
The Myth Of Capitalist Exceptionalism










						Dr Walter Rodney Explains How Europe Underdeveloped Africa
					

Dr. Walter Rodney is one of the 50 Most Important Pan-Africans in history. His book How Europe Underdeveloped Africa would become his crucifix. <a class="g1-link g1-link-more" href="https://www.panafricanalliance.com/walter-rodney/">More</a>




					www.panafricanalliance.com
				




Now what about Jim Crow, are we going to start conjuring up stories of how blacks helped whites decided that Jim Crow should be the law too? I mean, how many altered stories and lies are some whites willing to tell themselves?



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/how-wealthy-americans-divided-and-conquered-the-poor-to-create-the-concept-of-race/2016/04/19/2cab6e38-0643-11e6-b283-e79d81c63c1b_story.html?noredirect=on
		


*10 Ways American Slavery Continued Long After The Civil War*





Mark Oliver 

Slavery in America didn’t end with the Emancipation Proclamation. It lived on—even after the Civil War had ended and the 13th Amendment had been put into place.

The Civil War brought the Confederate States back into the Union, but the people who lived in the South weren’t through fighting. They were determined to keep things exactly as they were during the heyday of slavery.

They made state laws that let them keep black people in essential servitude. As a result, slavery in America lived on for a lot longer than most people realize.

Slavery Was Used As A Legal Punishment





Photo via Wikimedia
The 13th Amendment didn’t make all forms of slavery illegal. It kept one exception. Slavery, it ruled, was still permitted “as a punishment for crime.”

All the Southern states had to do was find a reason to arrest their former slaves, and they could legally throw them right back on the plantation. So, Southern politicians set up a series of laws called the “Black Codes” that let them arrest black people for almost anything.

In Mississippi, a black person could be arrested for anything from using obscene language to selling cotton after sunset. If he was as much as caught using a bad word, he could be charged, leased out as a slave laborer, and put to work in chain gangs and work camps on farms, mines, and quarries.

It happened a lot. By 1898, 73 percent of Alabama’s revenue came from leasing out convicts as slaves.

The enslaved convicts were treated terribly. They were beaten so brutally and viciously that, in one year, one of every four enslaved convicts died while working. Work camps kept secret, unmarked graves where they would bury men they’d beaten to death to hide the evidence. By the end, those graves held the mutilated bodies of at least 9,000 men.









						10 Ways American Slavery Continued Long After The Civil War - Listverse
					

Slavery in America didn’t end with the Emancipation Proclamation. It lived on---even after the Civil War had ended and the 13th Amendment had been put




					listverse.com
				




I supposed blacks did this to themselves too.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 23, 2020)

NO ONE forced those tribes to do business with white slavers. They decided they wanted something whites had and were willing to enslave their fellow blacks to get it. And at that time murder mayhem and wars was all the tribes knew most practiced slavery in one form or another.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 23, 2020)

Be specific now IM2 and link to the black group that ended slavery in European Countries. Timeline of abolition of slavery and serfdom - Wikipedia


----------



## Correll (Mar 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> LOL! I have to laugh at  this. Because even in the CNN article it states how the gun played a role in the trade. And then there the small natter of whites going to Africa to make the purchases. Maybe if the participating Africans had taken their slaves into Europe and sold them on the blocks. I might feel a tad bit different. Because most Africans did not participate willingly in this and many Africans did not participate at all.
> 
> I suggest you read Walter Rodneys work
> 
> ...





Perfect example of gish galloping, like Ghost always points out.


I mean, especially after the years of work you put in, to make sure that no one would read a wall of text that YOU put up. 


SO, Whitey is to blame for Africa being a shithole?


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


None of us stole any land. What about your land, did you steal it? What about blacks in Africa stealing land from whites who were born there? You are a greedy asshole. You ASSume whites today were given freebies, you are delusional.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


If you are victors, why are you so whiny? And you have no idea what anyone else has endured in their life so quit with the pity party.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Mar 25, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



Hello. Keeping it 100% Real & Respectful!  

basquebromance, how much time have you spent thinking about this societal and health related issue affecting ALL of American society

*'Can You Remind Me Why We Killing Each Other'*




Peace.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 27, 2020)

"slavery hangs like the mantle of night over our republic and shrouds its rising glories" - Reverend John Rankin


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 27, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Stop reading about Democrat controlled cities.


----------



## Correll (Apr 27, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> "slavery hangs like the mantle of night over our republic and shrouds its rising glories" - Reverend John Rankin




No, it doesn't. It's old news.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 27, 2020)

Correll said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "slavery hangs like the mantle of night over our republic and shrouds its rising glories" - Reverend John Rankin
> ...


God is punishing America for slavery with the corona, my friends!


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 27, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


We still have slaves, urban slave plantations, run by democrats


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...


no argument there!


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 27, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Personally I want to on about 250 motherfuckers I don’t wanna work I’ll get them to work with a whip


----------



## basquebromance (May 4, 2020)

we're still living and dying in the slaveholders' republic, my friends!


----------



## progressive hunter (May 4, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> we're still living and dying in the slaveholders' republic, my friends!


wheres you outrage for the over 25 million still living as slaves in africa and the middle east  today???


----------



## basquebromance (May 4, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > we're still living and dying in the slaveholders' republic, my friends!
> ...


stuff happens


----------



## Likkmee (May 4, 2020)

Toronado3800 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...


1860 ? How about 1975 ? I remember trying to go into a bar in Selma,AL-stan with a black bro I worked with. "You come in, nigga stay out." I had a 66 duece with a stoked 327 so as we rolled I emptied a Browning high power to reduce the heat in their interior. Poor guys. No AC. I always try to be helpful


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 4, 2020)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


You cannot apply today's morals to people who lived 100+ years ago or more. Do you feel the same when speaking about Native Americans and colonialism? Stop the whining. No one is justifying anything.


----------



## Toronado3800 (May 10, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



To be clear by liking your post I'm liking what YOU had to say, not your buddy not being let in the bar.

Damn, 1975.  I always called it the American Racist party that got the vote down south them couple elections.  It happened to some extent everyplace though to be fair.


----------



## basquebromance (May 12, 2020)

"since you're gonna be black till the day you die, dont expect anyone to call you by your goddamn name, just act like you're a goddamn piece of furniture and deal with" - LBJ to his black driver


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 12, 2020)

Reading about the days of slavery is indeed infuriating. Any time you read about man's inhumanity toward fellow man, it is infuriating. And it's infuriating that one cannot change the past.

Therefore, I would prefer to read the lessons than can be derived from such unpleasantries. I like to read about those who sought to do right, the abolitionists, their trials, their accomplishments, their overcoming of circumstances. What worked for them and what didn't. Does incrementalism work or is out-right abolition the only true course. Read about the abolitionists, William Wilberforce, Olaudah Equiano, the early Quakers, William Lloyd Garrison and _The Liberator_, the Lovejoys, Frederick Douglass, Harriet Tubman, John Brown, etc. to name just a few. Use their experiences to not allow the injustices of today, against those who would take away our liberty and civil rights, against those who would cause harm to another.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 12, 2020)

If blacks were not brought here as slaves and subjected to the directed breeding programs of the slave owners our football teams would look very different.


----------



## longly (May 13, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



If slavery enrages you then you shouldn’t read or engage I history because the *further you go back the worse it gets. And, it is not healthy it can only end badly for you.*


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (May 13, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.





Tehon said:


> I just recently watched this.


For an African-American (or anybody with a conscience) it is natural and healthy to remember and feel anger at slavery, this source of so much pain and conflict, this “original sin” of our country. Of course most important is to take that anger and indignation and _*use it *_to make oneself a better and more sensitive person, to study and try to understand how oppression and exploitation works even today. I think most Americans don’t take this responsibility seriously and are remarkably uninterested in studying carefully this central part of our country’s history. Most white Americans, if they pay attention to the issue at all, see it in terms of Civil War battles, some even re-enacting them. Many still have an almost “Gone With The Wind” nostalgia about the period. Of course many others just salve their conscience by regurgitating simplified history that blames only “southerners” and absolves the North of all responsibility for racism pre- and post- Civil War.

Which brings me to the old tapes of interviews with men and women born as slaves but mostly raised under terrible Jim Crow conditions in the South. The largest collections of such interviews were transcribed during the Great Depression as an FDR job creation program. I recall reading many of these usually short transcripts, mostly written down in the Deep South by white men. Often these short anecdotal transcripts of whole lives and families were used by “Lost Cause” historians because they often portray the old ex-slaves as forgiving, even sympathetic to white bosses and individual white people. The reality that these Southern white interviewers were often typical racists of their day, the blacks dependent and almost helpless in their old age after spending a lifetime under Jim Crow, shows through in striking little ways — if you are sensitive enough to catch them.

They are not all like the interviews selected here! But revealingly, among the many hundreds of transcribed life histories I read, I noticed one glaring fact. Even in the 1930s in the deepest of “Deep South” states, when the conversation drifted to “Mr. Lincoln” the overwhelmingly positive feelings gushed out. I can only imagine how those old men and women felt as those ordinary southern white men of that time, literate strangers and “government men” — but still just white southerners — reluctantly took down their words.


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Stop reading about it. What do you want from us?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 13, 2020)

This thread! LOL! Gold I tell ya! Gold!


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (May 13, 2020)

P.S. Here is the link to the Federal Writer’s Project interviews I mentioned earlier, conducted from 1936-1938 mostly among poverty-afflicted Southern blacks over the age of 80. It is an important historical record, but it must be read carefully and in context, with due regard to its limitations, as indicated in the second link below:
An Introduction to the WPA Slave Narratives  | Articles and Essays  | Born in Slavery: Slave Narratives from the Federal Writers' Project, 1936-1938  | Digital Collections  | Library of Congress








						The Limitations of the Slave Narrative Collection  | An Introduction to the WPA Slave Narratives  | Articles and Essays  | Born in Slavery: Slave Narratives from the Federal Writers' Project, 1936-1938  | Digital Collections  | Library of Congress
					

The Limitations of the Slave Narrative Collection: Problems of Memory Before the resurgence of interest in slavery generated by the Black  Protest Movement of the 1960s and 1970s, few historians or social  scientists sought to mine the riches of the ex-slave testimonies.  One  major reason for...



					www.loc.gov


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 2, 2020)

"Christianity and the horrors of slavery" was Malcolm X's favorite historical subject, and rightly so, my friends


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 16, 2020)

The United States didn't inherit slavery from anybody. We created it.


----------



## longly (Jun 20, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> The United States didn't inherit slavery from anybody. We created it.



Do you believe that? If you believe that, you need to brush up on your history. Slavery was practiced by every culture on earth both civilized and primitive form the being of time. And by the way, civilized does not mean a humane culture; some of the most brutal cultures were civilizations. Most of the primitive cultures practiced at least female slavery. They would kill male captives but keep some of the women. I refer you to the Comanche empire.


----------



## TheParser (Jun 21, 2020)

Asian Americans and Hispanic Americans and Native Americans have also been treated very badly throughout American history.

Heck!

Just read that in 1492 there were an estimated 12-15 million Native Americans in what we now call the United States. By 1900, there were 237,000 Indians left -- thanks in part  to a deliberate American program of genocide.

This is 2020.  The three ethnicities mentioned in the first paragraph do not generally spend a lot of time bitterly recalling the past. They use their efforts to take advantage of today's opportunities.

That is what mature adults do.


----------



## Markle (Jun 21, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> The United States didn't inherit slavery from anybody. We created it.



It's hard to tell but you can't be serious and are making a weak attempt to be facetious, right?


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 6, 2020)

slavery is gay! now i have miketx on my side!


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 10, 2020)

Slave rebellions have occurred in nearly all societies that practice slavery or have practiced slavery in the past. A desire for freedom and the dream of successful rebellion are often the greatest objects of song, art, and culture amongst the enslaved population. Many of the events, however, are often violently opposed and suppressed by slaveholders. Nat Turner, who’s fellow slaves dubbed “The Prophet” led one of the largest slave uprisings in the US in 1831 in Southampton County, Virginia. He endeavored “to fight against the Serpent, for the time was fast approaching when the first should be last and the last should be first".


----------



## Correll (Aug 10, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Slave rebellions have occurred in nearly all societies that practice slavery or have practiced slavery in the past. A desire for freedom and the dream of successful rebellion are often the greatest objects of song, art, and culture amongst the enslaved population. Many of the events, however, are often violently opposed and suppressed by slaveholders. Nat Turner, who’s fellow slaves dubbed “The Prophet” led one of the largest slave uprisings in the US in 1831 in Southampton County, Virginia. He endeavored “to fight against the Serpent, for the time was fast approaching when the first should be last and the last should be first".





omg, who the fuck cares? we are bored hearing about it. all of us. every single one.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Slave rebellions have occurred in nearly all societies that practice slavery or have practiced slavery in the past. A desire for freedom and the dream of successful rebellion are often the greatest objects of song, art, and culture amongst the enslaved population. Many of the events, however, are often violently opposed and suppressed by slaveholders. Nat Turner, who’s fellow slaves dubbed “The Prophet” led one of the largest slave uprisings in the US in 1831 in Southampton County, Virginia. He endeavored “to fight against the Serpent, for the time was fast approaching when the first should be last and the last should be first".
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



why?    slavery is not an "american institution"    Slavery has existed WORLD WIDE-----and is at least 5000 years old-----and counting in some places.    You might be reading a very narrrow view----or even propaganda.  
uhm-----are you really  BASQUE?


----------



## Correll (Aug 10, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...





still boring. go get another story to tell. something that has not been beaten to death 3 generations ago.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...


are you really stupid?


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




are you really Basque?


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


one of these is my flag!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



oh----you live in a prison ward for the criminally 
insane?


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


i bet you would enslave me if you had the chance, given your attitude.

are you a Spanish genocidal fascist?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



actually,  a victim.     I have lots of relatives thru marriage who speak spanish.    None of them or 
their families have been in Spain for more than
500 years nor are they stupid------none took Che Guevarra as a savior.   Slavery was developed in the 
americas---by the holy spanish catholic church
    (not that the mayans were saints)


----------



## harmonica (Aug 10, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


..then like most blacks do, you think with your emotions and not your brain = stupid


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 10, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?


There were Blacks here long before whites brought over more Africans in slave ships.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 10, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Dont dwell on it. Know it, Acknowledge it but dont let it consume you.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 10, 2020)

Toronado3800 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...


They werent backwards. They were just unrepentant. If you consider them backwards then you have to consider the founders backwards.  They not only knew slavery was wrong, but they preserved it and had slaves themselves while hypocritically claiming all men were created equal.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 10, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


well, i think you're a total low IQ hallucinating crazy psycho, so i'm afraid we're in a tie, like in soccer! 

so please stay on topic, and take your racist garbage elsewhere


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 10, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Slave rebellions have occurred in nearly all societies that practice slavery or have practiced slavery in the past. A desire for freedom and the dream of successful rebellion are often the greatest objects of song, art, and culture amongst the enslaved population. Many of the events, however, are often violently opposed and suppressed by slaveholders. Nat Turner, who’s fellow slaves dubbed “The Prophet” led one of the largest slave uprisings in the US in 1831 in Southampton County, Virginia. He endeavored “to fight against the Serpent, for the time was fast approaching when the first should be last and the last should be first".


White people dont like stories about slave rebellions. They have tried to suppress the very idea that the enslaved revolted.  They have systematically punished Black rebellion in an attempt to destroy the warrior class of Africans.  Theres a reason they will tell you in school about the Louisiana purchase and napoleon but not the fact that this all came about because napoleon got his ass kicked by the Haitians led by Jean-Jacque Dessalines. They wont tell you that Haiti was the first country to permanently abolish slavery.


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



both low IQ  AND  hallucinations?    watta combo.     Sheeeeesh---a low IQ must come up with really 
dull hallucinations


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 11, 2020)

I’ve never considered myself a racist, but I have been complicit in it because of my silence


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> I’ve never considered myself a racist, but I have been complicit in it because of my silence



I tend to be silent in discussions of "CAPITAL PUNISHMENT"   and   "ABORTION"  -----
   COMPLICIT---who ME????


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 11, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve never considered myself a racist, but I have been complicit in it because of my silence
> ...


yes


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



gee    and WHAT ELSE?      do you have anything to say about    AIDS ?


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 11, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


like i said, you're a psycho


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



what is a  "psycho"?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 11, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


/----/ If yours is a serious question:  *Psycho* definition is - a deranged or psychopathic person —not used technically. Now go rent the Hitchcock movie Psycho.  Please don't ask, what is a Hitchcock.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> I’ve never considered myself a racist, but I have been complicit in it because of my silence



you can take your justification for being a bully and shove it up your ass.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 15, 2020)

"When I see these chains that hobbled our ancestors, I feel sick,” says Benoit Daounde, an immigrant from Benin


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> "When I see these chains that hobbled our ancestors, I feel sick,” says Benoit Daounde, an immigrant from Benin




then don't look at them. problem solved.


----------



## longly (Aug 20, 2020)

When you get in enraged do you think about the black Africans that made slavery possible? Without them to capture the slaves the transatlantic slave trade could have never happened. Not all of the SSA kingdoms participated in the hunting of slaves. There was one African king that converted to Christianity who tried to stop the trade. But most were eager to sell their fellow Africans. Why do you think that was?

“By Angela Thompsell

Updated June 15, 2020

During the era of the trans-Atlantic slave trade, Europeans did not have the power to invade African states or kidnap enslaved Africans. Because of this, between 15 and 20 million enslaved people were transported across the Atlantic Ocean from Africa and purchased from traders of enslaved people throughout Europe and European colonies.”


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 29, 2020)

Dear white people in interracial marriages: Please stop saying you can’t be racist because you have “Biracial Children” 

You know who else had Biracial Children ?

Slave owners


----------



## fncceo (Aug 29, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 29, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Dear white people in interracial marriages: Please stop saying you can’t be racist because you have “Biracial Children”
> 
> You know who else had Biracial Children ?
> 
> Slave owners



How Thomas Jefferson got his groove back ...


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Dear white people in interracial marriages: Please stop saying you can’t be racist because you have “Biracial Children”
> 
> You know who else had Biracial Children ?
> 
> Slave owners




Dear Bazquebromance, please stop accusing people of wacism, for no reason other than you being an ass.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



What about white slaves?   Do you think about them?   Do you know if any of your ancestors were slaves?


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Tehon said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



If you really like sad and emotional stories right now read about what is happening in Africa in our time....not a couple of  hundred years ago.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Toronado3800 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



Slavery still exists in Africa.









						Africa is again the world’s epicenter of modern-day slavery
					

Armed conflict, state-sponsored forced labor, and forced marriages were still prevalent in Africa.




					qz.com


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Dear white people in interracial marriages: Please stop saying you can’t be racist because you have “Biracial Children”
> 
> You know who else had Biracial Children ?
> 
> Slave owners



Even blacks say blacks are  more racist than whites.









						Blacks more racist than Whites, say Americans to Rasmussen
					

A new poll from Rasmussen Reports finds that Americans, by a majority, see Blacks as more racist than Whites. Make way for the protests. Make way for the Black Lives Matter, Democrat, leftist-outraged arguments. In short: There goes the whole Democratic Party’s platform.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?
> ...



Blacks should fall down on their knees and thank God that their ancestors were brought to America.

America has given more to blacks than any other nation.

That is  why you do not see blacks going back  to Africa....people vote with their feet....they know they got it good here.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



What about your own family....have they ever suffered?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 31, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Then don't think or read about American slavery......


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > How long has this been happening?
> ...



Are you black?


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



It had been legal  for  thousands of  years...the law  of that time justified  it.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Toronado3800 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...



The blacks down South had it much,much better than their kin folk back in da muddaland. 

Everything was provided for them....food, shelter, clothing and medical  care.

Their cousins in Africa  had very short life spans, suffered from  hunger, rampant disease, predators and did not even have any clothes....they ran around nekid in the jungle and  were prey for  wild beasts


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Slavery is not good but at that time it was a  necessity as Senator Cotton has recently pointed out.

Oh my bad....after  researching what Senator Cotton actually said....I must retract what I said Senator Cotton said....the msm lied about what Senator Cotton actually said.....twisted it to fit their narrative.


“This is the definition of fake news,” the Arkansas Republican wrote in a Twitter TWTR, -1.19% post on Sunday. “I said that *the Founders viewed slavery as a necessary evil* and described how they put the evil institution on the path to extinction, a point frequently made by Lincoln.”


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Dear white people in interracial marriages: Please stop saying you can’t be racist because you have “Biracial Children”
> 
> You know who else had Biracial Children ?
> 
> Slave owners



Even blacks owned slaves.  American  Indians owned slaves....it was a legal institution of  that time....to operate a plantation and thus furnish goods that were desperately needed aka cotton for making clothes....the owners had to have cheap labor....and that cheap labor was made available to them by slave traders....much like now in our times .....illegal mexican laborers are utilized to bring cheap produce to your table....because they work cheap.

If not for cheap mexican labor....very few would be able to afford to buy produce....that is just the way it is.   Cheap labor is always in  demand in any advanced civilization....servants are a necessity to do the dirty work.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

*The forgotten story of the thousands of white Britons who lived and died in bondage in Britain’s American colonies*

In the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries, more than 300,000 white people were shipped to America as slaves. Urchins were swept up from London’s streets to labor in the tobacco fields, where life expectancy was no more than two years. Brothels were raided to provide “breeders” for Virginia. Hopeful migrants were duped into signing as indentured servants, unaware they would become personal property who could be bought, sold, and even gambled away. Transported convicts were paraded for sale like livestock.

Drawing on letters crying for help, diaries, and court and government archives, Don Jordan and Michael Walsh demonstrate that the brutalities usually associated with black slavery alone were perpetrated on whites throughout British rule. The trade ended with American independence, but the British still tried to sell convicts in their former colonies, which prompted one of the most audacious plots in Anglo-American history.

This is a saga of exploration and cruelty spanning 170 years that has been submerged under the overwhelming memory of black slavery. _White Cargo_ brings the brutal, uncomfortable story to the surface.


https://www.amazon.com/White-Cargo-Forgotten-History-Britains/dp/0814742963&tag=ff0d01-20










						When the Slave Traders Were African
					

Those whose ancestors sold slaves to Europeans now struggle to come to terms with a painful legacy.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Flopper (Aug 31, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


It certainly should. Slavery exploits and degrades human beings for financial gain.   The concept of race as we know it today did not exist before the 17th century. Prior to that time race referred to kinship.  In order to justify slavery, we began looking at physical features of African slaves versus their masters.  Thus we began associating characteristics with African slaves, low intelligence, lack of morals, and physical similarities to animals such as monkeys and gorillas.  So it became easy to think of them as non-human, just beasts of the field to be bought and sold.  After the Civil War, with slavery abolished, American capitalists
turn to low cost imported Chinese laborers and once again, racial characteristics of Chinese were use to justify low wages and ill treatment.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

in a nutshell....the fellow so enraged regarding slavery in America is a sentimental fool.....ignorant of history.

But that is the sort of morons our public schools spew out....indoctrinated with the liberal narrative and severely misguided.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Flopper said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...



Our forefathers viewed them as not quite human savages.  

Our  forefathers were much wiser than we.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Picture of black slaves down south.....you will notice they are all well fed and clothed.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Southern black slaves had better  housing and living conditions than the poor white  laborers up north who were worked to early deaths...
and their housing was very inferior...cheap tenements over run with disease and filthy un-hygenic living conditions....winter was particuarly hard on them and even their children had to work to try and help their families survive









						Look Inside the Squalid Tenements Where NYC Immigrants Lived in the Late 1800s
					

Photographer Jacob Riis exposed the grim and unsafe conditions of NYC immigrant tenements.




					www.history.com
				





The black slaves  down south were very valuable property....thus their owners took good care of  them.

A plantation owners wealth  was measured by how many slaves he owned.






__





						Slave Quarters Photos and Premium High Res Pictures - Getty Images
					

Find Slave Quarters stock photos and editorial news pictures from Getty Images. Select from  premium Slave Quarters of the highest quality.



					www.gettyimages.com
				









__





						The Southern Argument for Slavery [ushistory.org]
					





					www.ushistory.org


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 31, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Dear white people in interracial marriages: Please stop saying you can’t be racist because you have “Biracial Children”
> 
> You know who else had Biracial Children ?
> 
> Slave owners



This is a pretty stupid thing to say since biracial children today are born of couples who fell in love and got married. How you can say this is the same as some slave owner raping his cook or having an illicit affair with a black female he most likely didn't give a shit about is beyond me.

Jesus Christ man, get real.


----------



## badbob85037 (Aug 31, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Why? Have you ever met a slave? Have you ever owned one? Seems you are reading the wrong crap. Which slave shit are you reading Egypt? Were talking thousands of years Jews were used as slaves by a darker race. Though I am not Jewish I'm hurt people were used as slaves to the point I feel I,am owed a living. I should be able to burn and loot when ever I need a TV or microwave. Making poor me work for a living is slavery. Damn now I'm pissed off. I bet some where my great, great, great,great, real great in-law was a slave and I have had my eye on that big screen for a week now and I deserve it. I'm also depressed. Can you send me money?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 31, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Maybe you Portuguese shouldn't have been engaging in the slave trade.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Dear white people in interracial marriages: Please stop saying you can’t be racist because you have “Biracial Children”
> ...



First of all please refrain from using the name of my Savior in vain.


You are ignorant of history....plantation owners rarely had sexual relations with their female slaves....it was frowned upon by the society of that time....though it did happen but the mastahs did not have to rape the female slave if they wanted sex....it was a badge of honor  for the slave woman to have a relationship with the mastah.

Rape was very rare.....it was more common for  black slaves  to rape white women  back then.....it was quite common because the black knew that  white  women  would not  report it....because it would disgrace them.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


So I assume you believe blacks today are no quite human.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Blacks are more human today than they were back when they were slaves due to all of the inbreeding with whites....the average black today has about 25%  white genes.

Many a lot more....one of  the first things a negro does today if he gains some wealth is to look for a white woman to marry.  Look at all the black celebrities  that have white wives and obama  of course was half right.









						The Biological Reality of Race - American Renaissance
					

Choice data are accumulating in a neglected field.




					www.amren.com
				












						Blacks Aren’t Human
					

ACCORDING TO Rushton’s Race, Evolution, and Behavior fully modern Homo sapiens emerged in Africa 200,000 years ago. 100,000 years ago, a small group of Africans had a sudden urge to head north. This small group inhabited the rest of the world, with minimal contact with the rest of the Africans who




					nationalvanguard.org


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


you're an intellectual and a revisionist


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You cannot refute anything I have said in a  legitimate manner.  

In essence you are talking about something of which you have little or no  knowledge.....on the other hand I have studied and researched this topic for years.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



I wouldn't worry about it, Jesus can take care of himself.




> You are ignorant of history....plantation owners rarely had sexual relations with their female slaves....it was frowned upon by the society of that time....though it did happen but the mastahs did not have to rape the female slave if they wanted sex....it was a badge of honor  for the slave woman to have a relationship with the mastah.
> 
> Rape was very rare.....it was more common for  black slaves  to rape white women  back then.....it was quite common because the black knew that  white  women  would not  report it....because it would disgrace them.



Irrelevant. It doesn't change my point.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...


Whites were never slaves here in the americas. Stop being a dumbass.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Stop being a ignorant ass....research it.









						White Slaves in America? | Education News
					

Education News - floating around on the web that there were “white slaves” in America – or anywhere for that matter. This is crazy, right?




					www.educationviews.org
				




The Forgotten White Slaves Of America – by – Nehesy | Rasta Livewire










						WHITE INDENTURED SLAVES DON’T FIT THE NARRATIVE
					

Guest post by Janet Levy via americanthinker.com We, and, sadly our children, are constantly fed a narrative from the media and our Marxist education system of the permanent White sin of racism bec…



					www.theburningplatform.com


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

For the most part southern slaves were very content and happy.

For the most part they were treated very humanely in the American South.

much different than their cousins that were enslaved down in South America where  they were  treated very harshly.

And how many of these 10.7 million Africans that were shipped to the New World wound up in America?   _Only about 388,000. _That’s right: a tiny percentage.

Yet all we hear about are  the Slaves in the American South.









						How Many Slaves Landed in the U.S.? | The African Americans: Many Rivers to Cross | PBS
					

Only a tiny percentage of the 12.5 million Africans shipped to the New World landed in North America.



					www.pbs.org
				






https://www.pbs.org/wnet/african-am...ss/files/2013/07/100facts_slaveslanded_lg.jpg


----------



## longly (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Robert e Lee's cousin got a slave pregnant; I don’t remember if it was rape or not but it didn’t matter he had to leave the state to keep from being killed. It put such a stain on the family that no one would marry into the Lee and Washington families. Lee had to marry a cousin who shared the same stain.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


I have researched it retard. Indentured servants arent slaves. Go get a fucking dictionary if you dont know the difference.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> For the most part southern slaves were very content and happy.
> 
> For the most part they were treated very humanely in the American South.
> 
> ...


Your post is unadulterated bullshit and white boy fables.  The enslaved werent happy being enslaved which is why whites had to resort to terrorism to keep them somewhat in line. The whites were in constant fear of slave revolts and Nat Turners specifically.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You have the politically correct version.


The truth is that the only real difference between the two forms of chattel bondage is that *unlike slaves*, *indentured servants expected to be in bondage for a set number of years*, and then *freed*. Reality stepped on this difference because most indentured servants died within the first few years of service, and only a minority ever finished their term and received their “freedom dues.”

If you want the truth do not use google to research it....they filter out the real truth.

If you want the truth use epic privacy browser.

In the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries, more than 300,000 white people were shipped to America as slaves. Urchins were swept up from London’s streets to labor in the tobacco fields, where life expectancy was no more than two years. Brothels were raided to provide “breeders” for Virginia. Hopeful migrants were duped into signing as indentured servants, unaware they would become personal property who could be bought, sold, and even gambled away. Transported convicts were paraded for sale like livestock.

Drawing on letters crying for help, diaries, and court and government archives, Don Jordan and Michael Walsh demonstrate that the brutalities usually associated with black slavery alone were perpetrated on whites throughout British rule. The trade ended with American independence, but the British still tried to sell convicts in their former colonies, which prompted one of the most audacious plots in Anglo-American history.

This is a saga of exploration and cruelty spanning 170 years that has been submerged under the overwhelming memory of black slavery. _White Cargo_ brings the brutal, uncomfortable story to the surface









						White Slavery: You Can’t Debunk the Truth
					

by David Sims THE WAY TO TELL honest historical scholarship from a deceptive leftist attack on history is as follows: Real scholarship is generally something that you have to take the trouble to find. Nobody sets it under headlines and under your nose. If a historical narrative pops up with




					nationalvanguard.org
				

















						Slavery vs Indentured Servitude: Which aids racism?
					

Perhaps the main reason so many people objected to Virginia Governor Ralph Northam calling the first 20 Africans to land in Virginia in 1619 indentured servants...




					ibw21.org


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Youre a retarded white boy. You havent researched anything. If you had actually done some research you would realize Black people are responsible for you being able to read, write, tell time and a number of other things. The Greeks correctly identified you inbreds as savages. If not for Black people you would still be living in caves and snacking on your neighbor to supplement your protein intake.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


No I have the correct version. The only time whites were enslaved is when Arabs took you for slaves and you enslaved each other. Thats where the word slave comes from. Its from the Slavic you retard.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



nonsense....get off google and you might find some truth.

Blacks usually prefer the political correct b.s. because they think they have a monopoly on victim-hood or want  to maintain their monoply on victimhood and of course the msm helps keep them in ignorance.

Now some might think  none of this  is  important....but it is very important...especially today as while we speak blacks and their running dogs....white liberals and the media are trying to  ignite a race war based on myths.

Many people have suffered much worse than blacks.....most especially American  Blacks.

Communists slaughtered millions  of  whites....and chinese communists slaughtered millions of asians.

Nazis slaughtered millions of Jews.

In africa ...africans  have slaughtered millions of  their fellows.

Yet  American blacks constantly whine about being victims....ridiculous.

There is no minority peoples anywhere in this world that have been treated as good as the blacks were down south....even during the slavery era.

Of course there were exceptions but very few....there are always exceptions to everything.

Also..... as pointed out previously ....America only imported a small percentage of the black slaves that were shipped to the so called new world....most of them wound up down in South America where they were treated very,very harshly.....but we never hear about that...most have no idea that the great majority....to the tune of millions...of black slaves were sent to South  America not to the U.S.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


I didnt get this from google I got it from reading books on the subject from experts so try again.

There is a reason it was called indentured servitude. Thats because it wasnt slavery you silly white boy. I dont know what white boy fables you have been told but you better educate yourself. It may be your instinctive fear of Blacks that makes you want to believe that silly shit but we all know it is no where near the truth.  I dont care what communists did to whites. They had it coming. Whites have slaughter millions of other non white people so they get zero sympathy from me. Your kind are violent, bellicose, and savages. Youre like chimps dressing up trying to play human. Spare me your white boy bullshit. I know better.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are full of shit.........you have only read black propaganda.

Now for some more truth...............Africa’s Forever (Black on Black) Wars – Black on Black violence AFTER THE WHITES LEFT – My Comments









						The Cold Hard Truth About Black Culture
					

One of the biggest and longest enduring problems that prevents the black community as a whole from truly moving forward toward real progress and improvement is the process of reflection and self aware...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


That silly shit isn't truth. Its a Storm Front copy. Thats insecure white boy propaganda. You inbreds crack me up. You are a violent savage people but you are funny when you try to rationalize things among yourself.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The truth is where you find it....you will find very little of it from msm or any other politically correct organization.





						Blacks Aren’t Human
					

Blacks Aren’t Human  January 29th, 2009   According to Rushton’s “Race, Evolution, and Behavior” fully modern homo sapiens emerged in Africa...




					diamed-the-road-less-traveled.blogspot.com
				




Some wonder why Negroes are so sensitive about being called monkeys.....the following explains why





__





						Are Negros Closer to Apes Than to Humans? - Letters to the Jim Crow Museum - Jim Crow Museum
					





					www.ferris.edu
				







			The Truth About Negroes: Crappy Race of Failures


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Obviously you have been brainwashed by other weak minded whites. Black people were the first humans on the planet for eons until some migrated out of Africa.

There is a reason whites like to call Blacks monkeys. Its an act of insecure projection. If you notice you whites are furry like monkeys, you smell like monkeys, and you attract hair lice like monkeys. Go to any zoo and you will observe the close similarity to monkeys. You even have small genitals like monkeys. 

So you see you can post as many weak white boy fable links as you like. We both know the truth. You are a recessive sub human and we are the original melinated humans. The sun hates you and your genes are weak. You are not long for this earth and your women instinctively know this. Thats why they love procreating with us Black men.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 31, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...











						How a racist genius created Silicon Valley by being a terrible boss
					

In 1956, William B. Shockley's semiconductor laboratory off San Antonio Road in Mountain...




					www.sfgate.com
				








__





						Whites & Blacks 100 FACTS (and one Lie)
					





					yun.complife.info


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Youre making me laugh. Thats very old weak white boy fables you just posted there. Can you at least come with something I havent already shot down convincingly?


----------



## Flopper (Sep 1, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


The human genome is 99.9% the same for all humans, regardless of race and has been for thousands of years with the exception of mutations.   Genetic research has revealed two deep truths about people. The first is that all humans are closely related—more closely related than all chimps, even though there are many more humans around today. Everyone has the same collection of genes, but with the exception of identical twins, everyone has slightly different versions of some of them. Studies of this genetic diversity have allowed scientists to reconstruct a kind of family tree of human populations. That has revealed the second deep truth:* In a very real sense, all people alive today are Africans. *

So Whites or more human than Blacks?  How about Asians, and Native Americans? 









						There's No Scientific Basis for Race—It's a Made-Up Label
					

It's been used to define and separate people for millennia. But the concept of race is not grounded in genetics.




					www.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## longly (Sep 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



The ancient Greeks considered everyone barbarians that didn’t speak Greek. And blacks didn't invent writing. The first writing system was invented in Sumer about 3500 BC. And there was no ancient indigenous writing system developed south of the Sahara and Ethiopia.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 1, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...











						The Biological Reality of Race - American Renaissance
					

Choice data are accumulating in a neglected field.




					www.amren.com


----------



## Persuader (Sep 1, 2020)

longly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...



The black dude has read a lot of liberal and black propaganda and  taken it to heart.


Anyhow...................What Science Says About Race and Genetics - American Renaissance


----------



## Persuader (Sep 1, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Those who understand genetics know that a very small difference in genetics has huge, huge ramifications.

i.e.  chimps and humans share approx 97% of the same dna but look how different we are.

............... Good things can be said of virtually every group or civilization on earth. This is unsurprising, given the fact that everyone on earth is descended from the same small tribe that left africa 100,000 years ago. East Asians are such decent, advanced people they are comparable to whites. Unsurprisingly, they only diverged from the White race 40,000 years ago. There is only one group nothing good can be said about, there is only one group completely unrelated to the rest of the human race, and that is the black African. There is enough genetic variation between blacks and non-blacks that any objective scientist, classifying us like they would classify various animal species, would label us different species. On one side humans, on the other blacks. There is enough phenotypic, common sense variation, that again it is an insult to categorize blacks among the human race. They are nothing like us and they never will be, they are worse in every way. Call them orcs, or trolls, devils, or whatever you like–they are not human.





__





						Blacks Aren’t Human
					

Colors of America, because racial groups are offensive




					americacolors.blogspot.com
				












						Skull Found in China Could Re-Write 'Out of Africa' Theory of Human Evolution - American Renaissance
					

Important human traits may have developed in East Asia.




					www.amren.com


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 1, 2020)

longly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


No the Greeks went and studied in Africa. They didnt consider Africans as barbarians. We can look at their quotes and see they admired Black people specifically the Kushites. Of course Blacks invented writing. The Egyptians invented writing prior to the Sumerians but it doesnt make a difference because the Sumerians were Black as well.  The Kushites told the Greeks that the Egyptians were one of their colonies. Yes there were writing systems developed south of the Sahara you moron. Even if there wasnt what does that have to do with the point that Blacks invented writing?


*"They say also that the Egyptians are colonists sent out by the Ethiopians, Osiris having been the leader of the colony. 2 For, speaking generally, what is now Egypt, they maintain, was not land but sea when in the beginning the universe was being formed; afterwards, however, as the Nile during the times of its inundation carried down the mud from Ethiopia, land was gradually built up from the deposit. Also the statement that all the land of the Egyptians is alluvial silt deposited by the river receives the clearest proof, in their opinion, from what takes place at the outlets of the Nile; 3 for as each year new mud is continually gathered together at the mouths of the river, the sea is observed being thrust back by the deposited silt and the land receiving the increase. And the larger part of the customs of the Egyptians are, they hold, Ethiopian, the  p95 colonists still preserving their ancient manners. 4 For instance, the belief that their kings are gods, the very special attention which they pay to their burials, and many other matters of a similar nature are Ethiopian practices, while the shapes of their statues and the forms of their letters are Ethiopian; 5 for of the two kinds of writing5 which the Egyptians have, that which is known as "popular" (demotic) is learned by everyone, while that which is called "sacred"6 is understood only by the priests of the Egyptians, who learn it from their fathers as one of the things which are not divulged, but among the Ethiopians everyone uses these forms of letters. 6 Furthermore, the orders of the priests, they maintain, have much the same position among both peoples; for all are clean7 who are engaged in the service of the gods, keeping themselves shaven, like the Egyptian priests, and having the same dress and form of staff, which is shaped like a plough and is carried by their kings, who wear high felt hats which end in a knob at the top and are circled by the serpents which they call asps; and this symbol appears to carry the thought that it will be the lot of those who shall dare to attack the king to encounter death-carrying stings.8 7 Many other things are also told by them concerning their own antiquity and the colony which they sent out that became the Egyptians, but about this there is no special need of our writing anything."*
-DIODORUS SICULUS


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 1, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


The only genetic difference between whites and Blacks are that you as a white boy are full of bad genes and recessive mutations.  Without an infusion of African DNA your kind will be extinct or dead of multiple horrible diseases.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 1, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


You need some professional mental help then----your brain isn't functioning correctly.

I also suggest laying off the drugs as they do tend to make nuts obsessive and clueless.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




No darling----you are confused..   Way back when ....egyptians were far lighter skin---they didn't darken up till after they were invaded from nations further in the African continent.  Greeks went in and CONQUERED AFRICA---And my gawd---most all people thought that their king was a god or chosen by their god......Religion has always been used to justify who is in charge because the question always comes up---who made you king?   And always the answer for all rulers is my father the god.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 1, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > longly said:
> ...


No stupid. You've been brainwashed. It was the other way around. The Egyptians didnt get lighter until they mixed with Arabs.  If your claim was true then Herodotus wouldnt have said the Egyptians were Black skinned with woolly hair.  If you think thats just a one off, there are other Greeks who also said the Egyptians were Black.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 1, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > longly said:
> ...



Now who are you going to believe? Someone that never laid eyes on the Egyptians or someone who actually saw them in person?  Either the Greeks were brilliant or they were too retarded to know what a Black person looked like but you cant have it both ways.  In case you didnt realize it the Greeks called all Africans Ethiopians. More specifically this was in reference to the Kushites. Its not the name of present day Ethiopia. That was called Axum.

*"Why are the  Ethiopians and Egyptians bandy-legged? Is it because the bodies of  living creatures become distorted by heat, like logs of wood when they become dry? The condition of their hair supports this theory; for it is curlier than that of other nations, and curliness as it were crookedness  of hair." *

- Aristotle (or Aristolian), circa Third BCE


*"Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "*
-Aristotle


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The ancient Egyptians were not black.

That which historians of language have long known and understood has been fully confirmed by a recent study of ancient Egyptian genomes.

Over the past many years, there has been a great deal of debate, almost always among those who want to further various political or racialist agendas, as to who the ancient Egyptians actually were.










						No, The Ancient Egyptians Were Not "Africans"
					

That which historians of language have long known and understood has been fully confirmed by a recent study of ancient Egyptian genomes. Over the past many years, there has been a great deal of debate, almost always among those who want to further various political or racialist agendas, as to who th




					www.thepostil.com


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


*"The ancient Egyptians were not black."*

Of course they were Black you retarded white boy. If they werent Black why did the Greeks say they were Black? The Ethiopians said so. The bible says so and the Egyptians called themselves Black.  I think I will believe the people that saw them, the people themselves and the pictures they left behind before they were over ran by other countries.  Your white boy fables are amusing but lack any shred of proof.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No idiot----------









						Ancient Egyptian race controversy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




"Mainstream scholars reject the notion that Egypt was a black (or white) civilization; they maintain that, despite the phenotypic diversity of Ancient and present day Egyptians, applying modern notions of black or white races to ancient Egypt is anachronistic.[22][23][24] They reject the notion that Ancient Egypt was racially homogeneous; instead, skin color varied between the peoples of Lower Egypt, Upper Egypt, and Nubia, who in various eras rose to power in Ancient Egypt. At the UNESCO "Symposium on the Peopling of Ancient Egypt and the Deciphering of the Meroitic script" in Cairo in 1974, the Black hypothesis was met with profound disagreement.[25] Nearly all participants concluded that the ancient Egyptian population was indigenous to the Nile Valley, and was made up of people from north and south of the Sahara who were differentiated by their color.[26] Moreover, "Most scholars believe that Egyptians in antiquity looked pretty much as they look today, with a gradation of darker shades toward the Sudan".[27]?....

"

The Black African model relied heavily on the interpretation of the writings of Classical historians.[20]:1–5,241–242,278,288[55] Some of the most often quoted historians are Herodotus, Strabo, and Diodorus Siculus.[19]:15–60[56]:242,542 According to advocates, Herodotus states the Egyptians were "black skinned with woolly hair"[20]:1, (about Oracles) "by calling the bird black, they indicated that the woman was Egyptian"[20]:1, and "the Colchians, the Egyptians, and the Ethiopians are the only races which from ancient times have practiced circumcision"[57][20]:1–5,241–245,288. Lucian observes an Egyptian boy and notices that he is not merely black, but has thick lips.[19]:21,38 Diodorus Siculus mentioned that "the majority of Nile dwelling Ethiopians were black, flat nosed.." and Ethiopians were "originators of many customs practiced in Egypt, for the Egyptians were colonists of the Ethiopians."[58][20]:1–2},56–57 Apollodorus calls Egypt the country of the black footed ones.[19]:15–60 Aeschylus, a Greek poet, wrote that Egyptian seamen had "black limbs."[19]:26

Critics of they hypothesis have noted, Flavius Philostratus said that the inhabitants of the area near the Nubian boundary were "not as black as Ethiopians but darker than Egyptians".[59] Roman historian Ammianus Marcellinus used the adjective "subfusculi" (somewhat dark) to describe Egyptians in contrast to the pure Ethiopians around Meroe.[60] Roman poet Marcus Manilius classified dark and black skinned peoples as follows: "Ethiopians, the blackest; Indians, less sunburned; Egyptians, mildly dark; and Moors, the lightest".[59] Greek historian Arrian emphasized the differences between Ethiopians, Egyptians and Indians: "southern Indians resemble Ethiopians in that they are black, but not so flat-nosed or woolly-haired; whereas northern Indians are physically more like Egyptians".[60]

Herodotus has been called both the "father of history"[61] and "the father of lies".[62][63] Writing between the 450s and 420s BC, Herodotus lived at a time when Egypt was a colony of Persia, and had previously experienced nine decades under the rule of the Kushite 25th Dynasty. There is dispute about the historical accuracy of the works of Herodotus – some scholars support the reliability of Herodotus[20]:2–5[64]:1[65][66][67] while other scholars regard his works as being unreliable as historical sources, particularly those relating to Ancient Egypt.[68][69][70][71][72][73][74][75][76][77][78][79]"

OH and I should have explained the KUSHITE empire reference---they were black---very black---very very black.   ONce they took over---Egypts skin tone got darker and it wasn't do to all that extra sun light either.   Then you also had the Greek Ptolemy line inbreeding which also affected things..


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


So you expect me to belive some racists white boys with an agenda that werent there over some Greeks that were there as well as the Kushites and the Egyptians themselves?  Yeah thats not going to happen. Sorry. We will have to just agree to disagree.  You must be a fucking fool if you believe all those people were conspiring to say the Egyptians were Black.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Oh brother---if you want to ignore the facts--help yourself  You are more than welcome to prove that you are a fool.

OH fyi idgit---I'm a woman as well.  But don't let the facts slow you down as you prove that you are a fool.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


I'm not ignoring the facts. The facts are that multiple Greeks said the Egyptians were Black. The Kushites said the egypticans were Black. The Egyptians said they were Black and came from the beginning of the Nile in central Africa. Only a retarded white boy tied to believing racists would actually disregard all those facts and support this wild white boy fable you are trying to push.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Again you are a FOOL....I just showed you what the experts have to say on this subject---I thought the article quit clear----but fools just cant accept when they are wrong


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


No where did you show me why the Greeks, Kushites, and the Egyptians themselves say the Egyptians were Black. Youre simply repeating your programming. Educate yourself if thats still possible.  I will leave you with other white boys that know the truth.


Count Constantin de Volney (1757-1820).  Volney had gone to Egypt between 1783 and 1785, while Negro slavery flourished. He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.

*"... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features, I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans. That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."

“by the almost unanimous testimony of ancient [Greek] historians, they [ancient Egyptians] belonged to the African race, which settled in Ethiopia.”*
-Gaston Maspero


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...




So if I were to believe the white fables I would have to say the Egyptians were lying about themselves.

The Egyptians in their own words.

*"We came from the beginning of the Nile were God Hapi dwells, at the foothills of the Mountains of the Moon."*
Papyrus of Hunefer." Book of The Dead









						Ruwenzori Range | mountains, Africa
					

Ruwenzori Range, mountain range bordering Uganda and Congo (Kinshasa); the range is thought to be the “Mountains of the Moon” described by the 2nd-century-ad geographer Ptolemy (Claudius Ptolemaeus). The mountains were long thought to be the source of the Nile. Lying slightly north of the Equator,



					www.britannica.com
				




*Ruwenzori* Range, mountain range bordering *Uganda* and *Congo* (Kinshasa); the range is thought to be the “Mountains of the Moon” described by the 2nd-century-ad geographer Ptolemy (Claudius Ptolemaeus). The mountains were long thought to be the source of the Nile.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




We have already established  some basics---Herodotus was a known liar(actually famous for his lies) so what he says has no meaning.   And that in ancient times which isn't 1783 and 1785, the Egyptians were lighter skin-----------than they are now or in 1783 and 1785.  NEXT


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2020)

Nobody wants to take away their childhood teachings of what skin color egyptians were. They were all raised via hollyweird movies, and go by that judgement because that is what they have been taught since they could understand Mom's "NO" in touching something hot. Lay it on Hollyweird. They portray as they see fit, according to what "star" would bring in the most money. Moses did not look like Charlton Heston. Ramses was not a russian Yul Brenner. And Jesus certainly did not have blonde hair and blue eyes. They were all swarthy of complextion, or black. Making them european in looks is stupid. But....it fits the narative of what has been taught for hundreds, if not thousands, of years.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Lets go with your theory. Herodutus was a liar. So why did Aristotle and other greeks say the Egyptians were Black?  Why did the Egyptians claim they were Black?  Why did the Kushites say the Egyptians were Black? Your shit is weak.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Nobody wants to take away their childhood teachings of what skin color egyptians were. They were all raised via hollyweird movies, and go by that judgement because that is what they have been taught since they could understand Mom's "NO" in touching something hot. Lay it on Hollyweird. They portray as they see fit, according to what "star" would bring in the most money. Moses did not look like Charlton Heston. Ramses was not a russian Yul Brenner. And Jesus certainly did not have blonde hair and blue eyes. They were all swarthy of complextion, or black. Making them european in looks is stupid. But....it fits the narative of what has been taught for hundreds, if not thousands, of years.


Theres a reason for that. In regard to hollywood. You cant very well go around saying that the Egyptians were Black when the Hebrews were often mistaken for Egyptians in the bible. There are so many clues that its crazy. I mean how do you reconcile that a Nubian Pharaoh that was trying to kill a Hebrew child didnt know his daughter had found him and raised him in the palace?  There obviously was no physical difference between the Hebrews and the Kushites because a Kushite was Pharaoh at the time of Moses.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2020)

And the reasons all this has been taught for eons is DUE to hollypedowood. Its been ingrained. Therefore, hard to unteach which has been taught for so long.


----------



## UsernameKyle (Sep 2, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


I think it’s okay to have a healthy righteous anger, but projecting your hate for something that happened in the past, in such a way that nearly ignores all the milestones we’ve reached since then. Barrack Obama as the first black president!! Wow! But here’s the thing, what did he do for those demographics in desperate need, like his hometown? Right?

Let me guess, Obamacare?

If you want the truth, you will not find it on the left or the right. It’s when a people are united under God, no matter the leaders. None of your white hot anger shows a discipline of emotion. 

People stop at slavery and don’t go back far enough to see the worst injustice of all. It’s a shame.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 2, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Nobody wants to take away their childhood teachings of what skin color egyptians were. They were all raised via hollyweird movies, and go by that judgement because that is what they have been taught since they could understand Mom's "NO" in touching something hot. Lay it on Hollyweird. They portray as they see fit, according to what "star" would bring in the most money. Moses did not look like Charlton Heston. Ramses was not a russian Yul Brenner. And Jesus certainly did not have blonde hair and blue eyes. They were all swarthy of complextion, or black. Making them european in looks is stupid. But....it fits the narative of what has been taught for hundreds, if not thousands, of years.




Oh I get that hollyweird has really screwed with the actual truth of ancient times.   BUTTTTTTTTTTTT historically---egyptians were ligher skin toned further back and were a mixture of people who weren't so mixed thousands of years ago.  They lightened up when the Greeks conquered and then occupied them (the Ptolemy line including the inbred mostly greek greedy Cleo and they darkened up when their darker side the nubians took over.   On top of this you had waves of people going and coming with more and more trade


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody wants to take away their childhood teachings of what skin color egyptians were. They were all raised via hollyweird movies, and go by that judgement because that is what they have been taught since they could understand Mom's "NO" in touching something hot. Lay it on Hollyweird. They portray as they see fit, according to what "star" would bring in the most money. Moses did not look like Charlton Heston. Ramses was not a russian Yul Brenner. And Jesus certainly did not have blonde hair and blue eyes. They were all swarthy of complextion, or black. Making them european in looks is stupid. But....it fits the narative of what has been taught for hundreds, if not thousands, of years.
> ...




Your nuts and I am sorry but the book you are trying to quote is historically inaccurate ----------there was never any world wide flood, slaves did not build the pyramids etc


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Neither one  of  you seem knowledgeable regarding  'The Book'

*Exodus 2:5-10

King James Version*

5 And the daughter of Pharaoh came down to wash herself at the river; and her maidens walked along by the river's side; and when she saw the ark among the flags, she sent her maid to fetch it.
6 And when she had opened it, she saw the child: and, behold, the babe wept. And she had compassion on him, and said, This is one of the Hebrews' children.
7 Then said his sister to Pharaoh's daughter, Shall I go and call to thee a nurse of the Hebrew women, that she may nurse the child for thee?
8 And Pharaoh's daughter said to her, Go. And the maid went and called the child's mother.
9 And Pharaoh's daughter said unto her, Take this child away, and nurse it for me, and I will give thee thy wages. And the women took the child, and nursed it.
10 And the child grew, and she brought him unto Pharaoh's daughter, and he became her son. And she called his name Moses: and she said, Because I drew him out of the water.

Thus it was known Moses was a Hebrew Child

Plenty of evidence of a  Great Flood worldwide









						Biblical-Type Floods Are Real, and They're Absolutely Enormous
					

Geologists long rejected the notion that cataclysmic flood had ever occurred — until one of them found proof of a Noah-like catastrophe in the wildly eroded river valleys of Washington State.




					www.discovermagazine.com
				




The Book as  you call it does not  say the Hebrews built the pyramids

It is also well known that The Book as you call it is used as a text by Archealogists in the  Middle  East....thus they have found many historic sites that had been covered by sand and dirt for thousands of  years.









						Biblical Archaeology’s Top 10 Discoveries of 2019
					

A glimpse at the important excavation work revealed this year.




					www.christianitytoday.com
				




Thus I must say to you two and to all others.....before you come on here and open your piehole and embarass yourself with your ignorance....do a  little research first.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I didnt say there was a world wide flood and of course slaves didnt build the pyramids. A Black guy named Imhotep designed the pyramids and Black Egyptians built them.  Regardless of if the book is historically accurate you cant argue with the fact that it specifically and indirectly states the Egyptians were Black people on multiple occasions and that Hebrews were constantly being mistaken for Egyptians.  Makes sense. The story of the bible never ever goes to europe where the recessive white people were at.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I disagree...

*" “This is one of the Hebrew babies,” "*

Did she tell the Pharoah that?  Yeah she didnt and neither did the Pharaoh's daughter. The Pharaoh simply thought Moses was another Egyptian until it was too late.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody wants to take away their childhood teachings of what skin color egyptians were. They were all raised via hollyweird movies, and go by that judgement because that is what they have been taught since they could understand Mom's "NO" in touching something hot. Lay it on Hollyweird. They portray as they see fit, according to what "star" would bring in the most money. Moses did not look like Charlton Heston. Ramses was not a russian Yul Brenner. And Jesus certainly did not have blonde hair and blue eyes. They were all swarthy of complextion, or black. Making them european in looks is stupid. But....it fits the narative of what has been taught for hundreds, if not thousands, of years.
> ...



The fallacious myth of Afro-Centrism is being propagated by one dumb ass on this board...and everything he  says has been debunked and  he probably even  knows it...just will not admit it thus he does not even cite his sources.


Anyhow regarding the color of  the ancient egyptians.............





__





						New DNA Proof -- Most Ancient Egyptians Were White
					






					ymlp.com


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Ridicuous no evidence whatsoever she did not tell the Pharoah ..... it is likely he would have known even if she had not told him....by the same manner she recognized Moses as a Hebrew Child.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The ancient Egyptians were not....and I repeat were not pale faces. Thats some silly as white boy fable.  the Greeks, the Kushites, and the Egyptians themselves say they were Black. Your eurocentric claim is laughable. Anyone claiming they were white is retarded and inbred to boot.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Show us where she told the Pharoah that Moses was a Hebrew.  I'll wait.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Show us where she did not


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


You have to show me where she did. Until you can do that I have no need to provide evidence she didnt. You forget the Pharoah was trying to kill all the Hebrew male babies.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are entitled to 'your opinion' but that is all you have.

Also...you need to cite your sources if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

The Afro-Centric Hustle..........................The Afrocentric Hustle


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Unfortunately for you its not just my opinion. I could care less if some silly white boy believes me. I just like putting out the facts. Youre just a useful method of doing that. You can research everything I said and you will find that its true.....or you could continue believing white boy fables. Makes me no never mind as long as I know the facts.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, Pharoah was trying  to kill all the Hebrew babies but obviousy since  his daughter wanted the child for her own ...he allowed her to have it.

Again....if the daughter could recognize Moses as being a Hebrew Child....what makes you think her  father could not?  

You are being irrational


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> The Afro-Centric Hustle..........................The Afrocentric Hustle


Yeah. Except my sources are all white guys.  Kinda hard to deal with that isnt it?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


*"Yes, Pharoah was trying  to kill all the Hebrew babies but obviousy subce  his daughter wanting the child for her own ...he allowed her to have it."*

Show us where the Pharoah gives his approval.

The Pharoah wasnt there when she found Moses hidden in the reeds. Why would he think Moses was Hebrew when he never knew Moses was in the reeds?


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I am not going to do your research for you.....if you want anyone to believe what you believe ....you should cite your sources.

You have bought the theory of 'Afro-Centrism' hook line and  sinker.....sorry it has  been  debunked.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have not stated that Pharoah knew or  did not know Moses was a hebrew....but at some point he had to see Moses....when was the first time Pharoah saw moses?..most likely when his daughter found him  and brought him  home...thus common sense tells me Pharoah most likely  knew.....if his daughter could recognize a  hebrew child on sight...her father could have also....just  common sense.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm an atheist-----and realize "the book" is a collection of very bizarre fairy tales and horror stories.   As such, I can't pretend that it contains any truth.   There have been large floods all over the world at different points in time--how do we know--because floods scar the earth and are easy to undercover even thousands of years later.  This said and and I will say it again---there has never ever been a flood on this planet that even comes close to what the bible claims.  It never happened.   The Jews stole the story of a great flood (Gildemesh) changed around the characters and the god and made it their own MADE UP story.   Much like the christians stole most of their ideals for their religious beliefs and stories from the Jews.  Oddly, the muslims also stole from the Jews who they are always trying to kill.  

OH brother----christians have been claiming that Moses and crew built the pyramids for centuries now.  All those religious cartoons of moses and the pyramids ring any bells.  And all those religious color pictures for the kiddies ring any bells?  Of course we know such claims are flat lies------------the workmen in ancient Egypt were paid and they formed work crews who had a habit of signing their work.   Sorry--no christian or jewish slaves signatures anywhere.  And then you have ancient grave sites--

The Bible tells us that during that period the Israelite slaves were forced to make mud bricks (Exodus 5:10-14). This detail is consistent with the type of brick used to construct pyramids. In fact, according to Exodus 5:7, Pharaoh told the taskmasters, “You shall no longer give the people straw to make brick as before. Let them go and gather straw for themselves.” While we are not told specifically that the bricks were used for pyramids, it seems plausible that they were. The Jewish historian Josephus supports this theory: “They [the Egyptian taskmasters] set them also to build pyramids” (_Antiquities_, II:9.1).

The slavery of the Israelites ended abruptly at the Exodus. According to archeologist A. R. David, the slaves suddenly disappeared. She admits that “the quantity, range and type of articles of everyday use which were left behind in the houses may indeed suggest that the departure was sudden and unpremeditated” (_The Pyramid Builders of Ancient Egypt_, p. 199). The Egyptian army that was destroyed at the Red Sea was led by Pharaoh himself (Exodus 14:6), and this could account for the fact that no burial place or mummy has been found for the 13th-dynasty Pharaoh Neferhotep I.

Pyramids are not mentioned as such in the canonical Scriptures. However, the Apocrypha (approved as canonical by Catholics and Coptics) does mention pyramids in 1 Maccabees 13:28-38 in connection with seven pyramids built by Simon Maccabeus as monuments to his parents. 









						Are the pyramids mentioned in the Bible? Did the enslaved Israelites build the pyramids? | GotQuestions.org
					

Are the pyramids mentioned in the Bible? Did the enslaved Israelites build the pyramids? If not, for what purpose did the Egyptians enslave the Israelites?



					www.gotquestions.org
				




Pre-Alexandrian Jews would not have used the word _pyramid_. However, in the Old Testament, we do see the word _migdol_ (_Strong’s_, H4024). This word is translated “tower” and could represent any large monolith, obelisk or pyramid. _Migdol_ is the Hebrew word used to describe the Tower of Babel in Genesis 11:4, and it is translated similarly in Ezekiel 29:10 and 30:6. In describing a “pyramid,” this is the word the Hebrews would have most likely used. Furthermore, _Migdol_ is a place name in Exodus 14:2, Numbers 33:7, Jeremiah 44:1, and Jeremiah 46:14 and could mean that a tower or monument was located there.

The Bible does not explicitly state that the Israelites built pyramids; nor does it use the word _pyramid_ in association with the Hebrews. We may surmise that the children of Israel worked on the pyramids, but that is all we can do.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


I didnt ask you to do research for me. I've already done my research. Its you that needs to be educated. Nothing I have said has been debunked.  Thats because you cant debunk it.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If Pharoah had not approved of his daughter keeping the child  he would not have allowed her to do so.  duh

The fact that Pharoah did not know moses was  in the reeds has nothing to do  with anythng....other than to demonstrate you do not use good logic in your reasoning.

We do not know at what point or time Pharoah first saw Moses but it had to be relatively quick....the daughter let Moses own mother nurse him...and when he gave up the tit...she brought him home.

Also you seem  not to understand the power daughters have over their fathers....that is what allowed her to keep moses.....despite the fact that her father wanted them all dead.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


They weren't pale--there was way to much sun even then.  They weren't black either---(well the nubians were but the others weren't) and sorry dippy but the Greeks conquered Egypt and left behind lots and lots of greeks including the ptolemy line that ruled over Eqypt.    Egypt during its historical significance was over all paler and run by inbred mostly white greeks.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Your thinking is ignorant which is why you think its common sense.  His daughter recognized Moses as a Hebrew because he was hidden in the reeds after the proclamation that all Hebrew males were going to be killed.  Since Moses was Black like the Pharaoh how would he later seeing Moses think he was a Hebrew since you clearly couldnt tell except by the clothing?  What kind of retarded white boy are you?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...



*"The fact that Pharoah did not know moses was  in the reeds has nothing to do  with anythng....other than to demonstrate you do not use good logic in your reasoning."*

Of course it does you retard. If the Pharaoh had found Moses hidden in the reeds after he had proclaimed Hebrew males to be killed he would have believed Moses was a Hebrew as well.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The debunking of Afro-Centrism has been posted....look above.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Of course they were Black. Again I repeat that multiple Greeks, the Kushites, and the Egyptians themselves said they were Black. No matter how hard you try to ignore that basic fact its still there for you to read anytime you want to stop believing white boy fables.  See how non Black they were?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Youve only posted white boy fables. There is no need to look. I have roasted your silly claims with facts.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



First of all neither of them were black....the evidence for that has been posted.

There is probably more than one reason Pharoah's daughter recognized Moses as a hebrew child...his being circumcised would be my first guess.

Again...i have not suggested that pharoah knew Moses was a hebrew....I am just saying that he most likely did....his daughter could have  even told him.










						Did Pharaoh know Moshe was Jewish?
					

The Torah describes how when Moshe was pulled from the river, Pharaoh's daughter exclaims that this is a Hebrew child (per the simple reading of Shemos 2:6).  Moshe then grew up in Pharaoh's househ...




					judaism.stackexchange.com


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

I often wonder why god would ask the Hebrews were they not children of Ethiopians?


*"Are ye not as children of the Ethiopians unto me, O children of Israel? saith the Lord. Have not I brought up Israel out of the land of Egypt? and the Philistines from Caphtor, and the Syrians from Kir?"*

Amos 9:7


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You have no clue about Alexander the Great and his would become egyptian generals and you have no ability to read and comprehend the first article that I put up.   Egyptians were lighter then (except nubians) ---------to begin with.    But with the Greek Generals staying and taking over, whites ruled Egypt during its hayday---inbreds but nonetheless..


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Again your evidence is white boy fables. I need some documented evidence.

The Egyptians circumcised as well.

Your claim was that she did tell him. Now that you cant find any evidence you have changed to "most likely"


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> I often wonder why god would ask the Hebrews were they not children of Ethiopians?
> 
> 
> *"Are ye not as children of the Ethiopians unto me, O children of Israel? saith the Lord. Have not I brought up Israel out of the land of Egypt? and the Philistines from Caphtor, and the Syrians from Kir?"*
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Hey retard. The Greeks didnt come along until _*after*_ the Syrians had already conquered Egypt. That was like in 320 BC What the fuck is wrong with you? 

The pyramids and ancient texts were long ago written/built before any invasions. The only people that invaded during that time were the Kushites and they went back and forth ruling Egypt until the Egyptians conquered them.  Egypt was ruled by Black people for at least 3k years before anyone else was strong enough to attack them.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I often wonder why god would ask the Hebrews were they not children of Ethiopians?
> ...



You seem to have difficulty understanding the written woid.......The Lord did not ask the Hebrews if they were not children of Ethiopians.

He asked....."are you not as children of  the Ethiopians unto me"..he is just pointing out to them what he is just pointing out what he has done for them.






__





						Amos 9:7 Commentaries: "Are you not as the sons of Ethiopia to Me, O sons of Israel?" declares the LORD. "Have I not brought up Israel from the land of Egypt, And the Philistines from Caphtor and the Arameans from Kir?
					





					biblehub.com


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*"he is just pointing out to them what he is just pointing out what he has done for them."*


That didnt even make sense what you said. What are you trying to say?


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...



See the commentaries on that passage above.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


*" You seem to have difficulty understanding the written woid...... "*

Maybe you can help me out then. Why would god turn a white person white as punishment and why would god say that the Egyptians were the sons of a Black man?  While youre at it can you explain why the first king of what we call Iraq was a Black man?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Did a white person write that or were they Black?


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...



You are making a lot of suppositions without any referances ....Anyhow....how could he turn a  white person white....was that a typoe?  We all make them.

and............where did God say egyptians were the sons of a black man/


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


*" Anyhow....how could he turn a white person white....was that a typoe? "*

No it wasnt a typo.  If the claim is that the Hebrews were white why would god turn them white as a punishment?  

When he said one of Hams sons was Mizraim.  You do realize that Ham is the father of all Africans and Egypt is in Africa right?


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What source are you claiming that says God turned Jews white as a punishment?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


The bible.  Thats the only source that counts.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...






Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Its a big book.

You may be referring to miriam?


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 2, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Then you need to switch off for a change and try reading about

British slavery
Spanish slavery
African slavery
Roman slavery
Muslim slavery
Chinese slavery
American Indian slavery
Government slavery


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Well no I was referring to Simon but yeah he turned Miriam white as well. Now before you come with the typical response I am going show you the flaw in you assumption since you wont find a shred of proof to support it. This isnt the first time I have exposed white boy fables for what they are.  The old testament is about Black skinned people from Africa and what whites have dubbed the middle east.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Neither one of you seem knowledgeable regarding 'The Book'


Not sure if you are addressing me or not, but regarding "The Book", I take it with a huge grain of salt. It was written BY MAN, for MAN. And there were agendas at that time. Man is not perfect, therefore, parts of "The Book" were left out due to those agendas. So "The Book" everyone swears by is just another covid19. Some is true, most isn't.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



leviticus l3;l4   Leprosy as a picture of Sin

Although the underlying Hebrew word translated as “leprosy” is actually describing a variety of skin afflictions which expand beyond the strict modern medical definition of a specific disease, this malady serves in Scripture as a greater spiritual picture of sin. One of the prophetic hallmarks of the Messiah was that He would not just perform miracles, but the healing of lepers was a particular assignment which not only addressed literally the healing of the physical disease, but because Hebrew society had come to view leprosy as something connected to sin, represented spiritually the healing of sin. Leprosy was not simply viewed as a physical disease, but spiritual defilement. Without cleansing, the bearer was restricted not just from normal day-to-day society, but from entering the Temple and therefore participating in its activities. The sufferer was cut off from both God and man. 

You want to make it about skin color....however that is not the Biblical message....


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Neither one of you seem knowledgeable regarding 'The Book'
> ...



The Holy Scriptures are the inspired Word of God....reject them at the peril of  your soul.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...



Exactly...slavery had been around for thousands of years ....long before Slave Traders brought black slaves to America.

And it is  still around .......especially in Africa.

Not even to mention the  illegal mexican problem we now have in America....aka depending on cheap labor from Mexico.

The democrats want to abolish the border and let even more of them and anyone else come in to take jobs and lower wages.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...



Were the Israelites Black?

 for those who are obsessed with skin color............




__





						Were the Israelites black?
					

Were the Israelites black?



					www.british-israel.ca


----------



## longly (Sep 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*Google it for yourself the truth is the truth. The ancient Egyptians were not black. And the poster here who said “Blacks are not human” give me a break you are just as bad. 

The truth is the truth and it doesn’t matter who you are. The ancient Egyptians were not black and black people are people also and anyone who thinks otherwise has a serious problem. The difference between peoples that matter in terms of quality of life is cultural. Some cultures are inferior and some are superior. Any people can have a superior culture if they are willing to change. I refer you to Japan of the 1800s.*

Perhaps you forgot this:



*New DNA Study Proves Ancient Egyptians Closely Related to Whites, Not Blacks*

BRADFORD HANSON *·* 1 JUNE, 2017

* 8*​
Sarcophagus of Tadja, Abusir el-Meleq

_The “Middle Eastern” ancestry cited was Neolithic, including some from ancient Anatolia, which was once almost entirely occupied by proto-Europeans, and likely included Sumerians, another essentially European people._

ANCIENT EGYPTIANS were more closely related to people from the Middle East and Europe than those from Central Africa, according to a genetic analysis of mummies’ DNA.

A team of international scientists from the University of Tübingen and the Max Planck Institute for the Science of Human History in Germany analyzed the DNA of 90 Egyptian mummies dating from approximately 1400 BCE to 400 CE.

Amazingly, the team’s findings revealed that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from the Levant — a group that was a major founding population of Europe.

The study, published in _Nature_, also claims that ancient Egyptians were closely related to Neolithic populations from the Anatolian Peninsula.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 2, 2020)

Persuader said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Many of these people coming from central America dying to get here are fleeing because they are little more than slaves in their own lands, slaves to abject poverty.  The dirty little secret they are trying to bury now is that a lot of slaves in America hundreds of years ago were treated well and had good lives, far better lives than they had where they came from.

One of the reasons why companies are killing brands like Aunt Jemima and Uncle Ben now is because these are "slave" success stories the slave-hustlers are unprepared to explain.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Says who? A human being about what another human being wrote down claiming to be the word of God. lol.
It's people like you that helped me think more clearly about my PERSONAL relationship with God. You use fear. Do this, do that, read this, read that, believe this, believe that BECAUSE YOU SAY SO...or else eternal fire, doom, hell, loss of soul, blah fucking blah blah blah. Nunya business about my soul. Think of your own and don't be a buttinsky.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2020)

With that said....I did say I take the Bible with a large grain of salt. However...some books/passages I believe.

Thusly:

" you shall not listen to the words of that prophet or dreamer of dreams, for the Lord your God is testing you to know whether you love the Lord your God will all your heart and with all your soul." Deut13:3


----------



## Persuader (Sep 3, 2020)

2 Timothy 16,17

All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: That the man of God may be perfect, thoroughly furnished unto all good works.

*The Holy Bible, Inspired of God: A Look at the Evidence *


----------



## Borillar (Sep 3, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Why? Slavery ended over a century and a half ago. No American alive today is a slave or a slave owner. Why fret about a condition that doesn't exist now and hasn't since your great great great grandfather's time. Reparations? That should have happened to the actual freed slaves, not to distant descendants.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 3, 2020)

Gracie said:


> With that said....I did say I take the Bible with a large grain of salt. However...some books/passages I believe.
> 
> Thusly:
> 
> " you shall not listen to the words of that prophet or dreamer of dreams, for the Lord your God is testing you to know whether you love the Lord your God will all your heart and with all your soul." Deut13:3




_Proverbs 1:7 The fear of the LORD is the beginning of knowledge: But fools despise wisdom and instruction._





Read more: It Is the Truth, Even When You Reject It


----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > With that said....I did say I take the Bible with a large grain of salt. However...some books/passages I believe.
> ...


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 6, 2020)

if slavery is not wrong...nothing is wrong

"if all earthly power is given me...i would free all the slaves and send them to Africa...their native land" - Abe Lincoln


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 6, 2020)

"i'm gonna make a bargain with God...if i can save the union without freeing the slaves, i would do it. if i can free the salves without saving the union...i would not do that. my ultimate goal is to save the union and free the salves. as Jesus died to make men holy, let us die to make men free" - Lincoln


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> "i'm gonna make a bargain with God...if i can save the union without freeing the slaves, i would do it. if i can free the salves without saving the union...i would not do that. my ultimate goal is to save the union and free the salves. as Jesus died to make men holy, let us die to make men free" - Lincoln




A  politician saying conflicting things based on different situations. So, how to know which reflects his true intentions?

look at his actions, not so much his words.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 6, 2020)

The white race deems itself to be the dominant race in this country...And so it is, in prestige, in achievements, in education, in wealth, and in power….

 but the Constitution recognizes no superior, dominant, ruling class of citizens: Our Constitution is color-blind….

as a strict constitutionalist, i support all races' rights to equality


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Oct 6, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> The white race deems itself to be the dominant race in this country...And so it is, in prestige, in achievements, in education, in wealth, and in power….
> 
> but the Constitution recognizes no superior, dominant, ruling class of citizens: Our Constitution is color-blind….
> 
> as a strict constitutionalist, i support all races' rights to equality


Hmmm I thought it was the black race deeming itself to be dominant that was causing all the problems nowadays.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 6, 2020)

that's also true. there's fine people on both sides. there's bad people on both sides. there's milktoast people on both sides


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> The white race deems itself to be the dominant race in this country...And so it is, in prestige, in achievements, in education, in wealth, and in power….
> 
> but the Constitution recognizes no superior, dominant, ruling class of citizens: Our Constitution is color-blind….
> 
> as a strict constitutionalist, i support all races' rights to equality




I've never seen any representative of or statement from "the white race" claiming that.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 6, 2020)

Correll said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > The white race deems itself to be the dominant race in this country...And so it is, in prestige, in achievements, in education, in wealth, and in power….
> ...


Plessy V Ferguson


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




18 fucking 96? Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 6, 2020)

basquebromance said:


>


/----/ 1896??? BWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Blackrook (Oct 7, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


How about abortion? That's happening now.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 7, 2020)

i don't know who "abortion" is


----------



## bottlecap (Oct 8, 2020)

SLAVERY still exists


----------



## USApatriotz (Oct 8, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



*Did you know African tribes started the Trans-Atlantic slave trade NOT the Europeans? So Africans deserve at LEAST half the blame for slavery because if they didn't start slavery then it would NEVER have been in America to begin with!!* See below:

When we think of slavery, most of us think of the racially based slavery that existed in the United States and ultimately sparked a civil war. Very few Americans know that slavery was common throughout the world as well as in Africa, says Sandra E. Greene, History.

Greene’s research focuses on the history of slavery in West Africa, especially Ghana, where warring political communities in the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries enslaved their enemies, and the impact can still be felt today. “Slavery in the United States ended in 1865,” says Greene, “but in West Africa it was not legally ended until 1875, and then it stretched on unofficially until almost World War I. Slavery continued because many people weren’t aware that it had ended, similar to what happened in Texas after the United States Civil War.”

While 11 to 12 million people are estimated to have been exported as slaves from West Africa during the years of the slave trade, millions more were retained in Africa. “It’s not something that many West African countries talk about,” says Greene. “It’s not exactly a proud moment because everyone now realizes that slavery is not acceptable.”









						The Curious History of Slavery in Africa
					

Sandra Greene writes about the history of slavery in West Africa, where warring political communities in previous centuries enslaved their enemies.




					research.cornell.edu


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 8, 2020)

You haven't been paying attention black crybabies do NOT CARE that their own people sold them into slavery, they do not care that it existed in Africa well past when it ended in America. They can not blame whitey for that so only fixate on white run slavery.


----------



## Agit8r (Oct 8, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



These days, such arguments are known as "whataboutism"


----------



## Agit8r (Oct 8, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You haven't been paying attention black crybabies do NOT CARE that their own people sold them into slavery, they do not care that it existed in Africa well past when it ended in America. They can not blame whitey for that so only fixate on white run slavery.



Dude. there us still slavery going on on every continent. Remember Jeffrey Epstein?


----------



## Silver Cat (Oct 8, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You haven't been paying attention black crybabies do NOT CARE that their own people sold them into slavery, they do not care that it existed in Africa well past when it ended in America. They can not blame whitey for that so only fixate on white run slavery.


Many of the modern American "blacks" are, in fact, "mixed-race". They are descendats of slave-owners, prostitutes and rapists. So, if there is any sort of discussion about "inherited guilty" we have to remember it.


----------



## Silver Cat (Oct 8, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


And the very usage of the term "whataboutism" is a clear sign of hyporisy.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...



why do you think about  "American slavery" ?   Slavery did not begin OR END only in America


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2020)

slavery is Made in America!


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 8, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


That's why I loathe and despise DemoKKKrats. They have ALWAYS been the Party of Slavery and hate. 

Greg


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> slavery is Made in America!



I am fascinated,   Basque.    What happened to you?  
You got married in california?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 8, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.



I kinda wonder then how that MOST of the WORLD can ignore that slavery IS STILL AN ISSUE !!! Lots of guilty parties ignoring THAT fact..  It's just that our minds are so clouded with stupid "outrages" and partisan pissing matches that we dont HAVE the resolve of all those whites who ended MOST of slavery in the world..  We're weaker in morals and commitment than they are by far...


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 8, 2020)

bottlecap said:


> SLAVERY still exists



Didn't READ to page 20 before I found another person that gets this..  Thanks BottleCap....


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 8, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> slavery is Made in America!



Slavery existed from the beginning of civilization.. The USA paid the HIGHEST PRICE to end it.. 
At least HERE -- that is..


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 8, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't been paying attention black crybabies do NOT CARE that their own people sold them into slavery, they do not care that it existed in Africa well past when it ended in America. They can not blame whitey for that so only fixate on white run slavery.
> ...



Even comparing PAID sexual exploitation to slavery is a mega-stretch..


----------



## badbob85037 (Oct 8, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


If it effected me that way I would stop reading about it.


----------



## lg325 (Oct 8, 2020)

A study of history shows that slavery was a part of daily life on all  continents. Does the thought that some  african tribes made there living on slavery bother you also.?. A white english man sold his 13 year old daughter into slavery to pay his debts back in the early 1600s. She was sold at the slave market in Savannah Georgia along with africans. That is how a branch of my family came to america. Its how things were done in those days. Can we really judge the past by todays moral standards?


----------



## bottlecap (Oct 9, 2020)

There is a lot of FAKE NEWS and even more FAKE HISTORY about SLAVERY. 

as of today









						India is home to the world’s largest slave population (Yes, slavery still exists)
					

In the past, the desire for sugar drove the growth in slavery. Today, the global consumption of electronic goods is the primary culprit.




					scroll.in


----------



## bottlecap (Oct 9, 2020)

*Americans can thank the OBAMA/BIDEN Administration for this.*










						Rebel Racism –Compilation of articles and videos
					

Visit the post for more.




					globalciviliansforpeace.wordpress.com


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 20, 2020)

if the abolition of slavery, which means the abolition of all black suffering, is not progress, then NOTHING is, my friends

now that there was Obama in the WH, racism is solved, folks!


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 21, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Only less than 5 percent of whites engaged in it.
Best to let it go !!
You don’t see Jews always taking about the Holocaust every 5 min and using it as a actual defense in court to gain sympathy


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 21, 2020)

Blacks have engaged in black on black slavery for tens and tens of thousands of yrs


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 21, 2020)

Even Epstein and Cohen used the “Holocaust defense “


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Oct 21, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Do you find you don’t get mad about all the slavery in human history and all the folks throughout history who were killed and not allowed to live as slaves? I get mad when I think of the hundreds of millions of people big central governments have killed throughout human history and that our liberals have no other idea but to subvert  our government and replace it with a big central government.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2021)

thinking about how after Lincoln emancipated the slaves, he paid slaveowners reparations. Not the enslaved. 

That was his way of helping to "unify" the country and pacify angry white folks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> thinking about how after Lincoln emancipated the slaves, he paid slaveowners reparations. Not the enslaved.
> 
> That was his way of helping to "unify" the country and pacify angry white folks.


Stay tuned. History has a way of repeating itself. I keep hearing we need to pacify the angry racist whites to unify the country. No one has ever said we need to pacify Blacks for the centuries of racism.  Its all a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2021)

America has existed longer with slavery than without it: 246 years to 155


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > thinking about how after Lincoln emancipated the slaves, he paid slaveowners reparations. Not the enslaved.
> ...


How many centuries did you live through? How many times did you go to separate drinking fountains? We have laws that prevent discrimination. The past belongs to God. Do something about the schools black kids are stuck in. Democrats won't. No charter schools for them.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> America has existed longer with slavery than without it: 246 years to 155


You must own a calendar. Does it work?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 17, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



*" We have laws that prevent discrimination. "*

Hey retard. Laws don't prevent discrimination. They only punish it in the event you can actually get someone to admit to it or its documented in an email or something.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2021)

BLACK LIVES HAVE NOT BEEN TAKEN SERIOUSLY AS DESERVING OF DIGNITY, AND IT SHOULD NOT TAKE SOMETHING LIKE SLAVERY TO PROVOKE WHITES INTO GIVING BLACKS THEIR DESERVED RIGHTS!


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 17, 2021)

tycho1572 said:


> Democrats have made some positive changes since the days of slavery. They only use them for votes now.


Republicans love to say most southerners didn’t own slaves. And that’s true. But the white southern aristocracy was able to convince all those poor white southerners to fight for slavery. Sound familiar?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 17, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Great point. That would be like saying We have laws that prevent rape and murder


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 17, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Why don’t republicans stop defunding black schools?

Those who don’t know the past are doomed to repeat the mistakes of the past.

There is no god. So stop bringing up up your invisible friend who does nothing for any conversation other than wishful thinking of where you go when you die.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> BLACK LIVES HAVE NOT BEEN TAKEN SERIOUSLY AS DESERVING OF DIGNITY, AND IT SHOULD NOT TAKE SOMETHING LIKE SLAVERY TO PROVOKE WHITES INTO GIVING BLACKS THEIR DESERVED RIGHTS!


Either have their children with no fathers and again the schools they are stuck in. The Democrats own that.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.




"American" slavery was no worse than any other slavery.   I never think about it myself, but I think about the slaves back in the day who were condemned to row the battleships like Heston did in Ben Hur.   

A very challenging experience, as anyone who has seen the movie can tell you.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




We don't have "black schools" here in the Tremendous County of Mercer, PA.

Children of every race can attend any of the government schools in their district of residency.


----------



## Markle (Jan 18, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> America has existed longer with slavery than without it: 246 years to 155



That's pertinent to what?  One hundred and fifty years.  That's about six generations.  Do you know who your ancestors were even three generations ago?  I don't, and I know it doesn't matter, much less what they thought or believed.


----------



## Markle (Jan 18, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



In their district.  That's the key, is it not?  In THEIR own District.  Certainly do not give just anyone their choice of schools.


----------



## Markle (Jan 18, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not true!


----------



## Markle (Jan 18, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> slavery is Made in America!



I've seen some goofy, posts from you but this one is certainly in the top five!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 18, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Put down the american slavery book---------and pick up a book on the history of slavery.......America was not big into slavery------and ended it rather quickly compared to most everyone else.   

You need to a get a real Prospective------based on facts not indoctrination by your jr high school teacher teaching social studies which is basically twisted often false history meant to manipulate the weak minded and unstable.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 18, 2021)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?
> ...




Are you so dense that you dont' realize that most people have ancestors who were slaves??


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Jan 18, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...


_"..indoctrination by your jr high school teacher teaching social studies which is basically twisted often false history meant to manipulate *the weak minded and unstable"*_*.* 

Well it didn't work on you did it?  Ha ha ha


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Dilligaf about a few slave years in America!!!





The Balkans were a source of slaves for the Ottomans for FIVE HUNDRED YEARS!! Cry me a bloody river about 1776 to 1863; a mere 90 years; about a SIXTH of what my forbears went through. 

And YOU want REPARATIONS??? lmao

Greg


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 18, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


You are making a joke, right?

Surely this is a parody of guilt-ridden white libs


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 18, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Well trump tried to get votes thrown out in counties where there are blacks schools.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> thinking about how after Lincoln emancipated the slaves, he paid slaveowners reparations. Not the enslaved.
> 
> That was his way of helping to "unify" the country and pacify angry white folks.






basquebromance said:


> BLACK LIVES HAVE NOT BEEN TAKEN SERIOUSLY AS DESERVING OF DIGNITY, AND IT SHOULD NOT TAKE SOMETHING LIKE SLAVERY TO PROVOKE WHITES INTO GIVING BLACKS THEIR DESERVED RIGHTS!




Slavery was defeated by other people generations before you were born. 


Stop being silly.


----------



## Taz (Jan 18, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Modern day slavery or historical slavery? You want a slave or you want to save slaves?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 18, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...



I, as a COLORLESS person,  refuse to take credit for 
"ENDING SLAVERY"-----the situation developed as it 
did------very incompletely---but better than NOT


----------



## Markle (Jan 18, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



That's an excellent point.

All four of my grandparents came from Norway or Denmark.  Their grandparents all came from Norway or Denmark as well.  The Vikings are notorious for their plundering and taking slaves all the way into the Mediterranean.  I figure I have at least a 50% chance of having ancestors who were a slave, and a 50% chance of having been an owner of slaves.  While I'm very proud of my Scandanavian heritage, their situation matters not in the least to me today.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 18, 2021)

tycho1572 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...



St Thomas Aquinas identifies 2 forms of slavery.  In the 1st form, slavery is beneficial for both slave and master.  An example of this is to be the slave of Christ.  In the 2nd form, all autonomy is removed from the slave, that the slave has no mind of its own and exists only as a tentacle or worker bee mindless under the complete control of the master.  If you are conveniently enraged enough, then go around and make a research statistics, how many white masters were of which one of these 2 categories.  Would be interesting.  Quantitative slavery research.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 18, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



The 1st slave ship arriving in America was a Jewish operation, and the 1st slave purchase in America that is documented is by a Jewish buyer.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 18, 2021)

Jackson said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



"Liberia" wasn't their original country.  It didn't even exist when they (actually their ancestors) were taken.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 18, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...



Whelp, that's not true either.  First of all you're (we're) speaking of the United States, not "America".  "America" is literally all over the map including in terms of Slavery history.  Brazil, which is in South America, didn't ban it until 1888.  But well before 1865 when the US finally banned it, Spain and France and England and most of their colonies and ex-colonies, had already done away with it.  So to suggest it "ended rather quickly compared to most everyone else" is just dishonest.  Moreover it sounds like trying to minimize a history that spans 339 years.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 18, 2021)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Wrong again.  The first African slaves brought to "America" --- meaning what is now the United States --- was a Spanish expedition headed by one Lucas Vázquez de Ayllón, who landed in what is now South Carolina, in 1526.  Five years earlier de Ayllón had taken sixty Native Americans as slaves from there, this time he brought the Africans there.

Not sure why the religion of the "first slaver" is supposed to be an issue though.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 18, 2021)

Pogo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



In da bible   (by that I mean what you guys call the 
"old testament")----as far as I know, the VERY FIRST 
REFERENCE to SLAVE TRADERS  were called  
                        *****ISHMAELITES***** 
   the jacob family boys dug Joseph out of the pit and 
   sold him to a bunch of  ISHMAELITES.   So, what is 
   ISHMAELITES------well--to make it short and sweet---
   illiterate persons from way out there in arav---
   who have no permanent homes and are dangerous 
   sorta like what we used to call   HIGHWAY MEN.  
   They traveled around in caravans ---here and there.  
    They are described as such in many ancient hebrew 
    and aramaic writings


----------



## Pogo (Jan 18, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



The Old Testes Mints doesn't exactly cover 1526.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 18, 2021)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Lots of FIRST purchases and "operations" have been 
found recorded by jews,  because back in the days jews were among the only people who WROTE, and interestingly enough actually saved written accounts.  
It is sad that archaeology is not a favored field in 
Saudi arabia and some of the other parts of arabia.  
Jews lived there for thousands of years and buried 
in the sand are lots and lots of WRITTEN contracts.  
A really good place to start would be  MEDINA---
which was once loaded with jews----writing away


----------



## MadDog (Jan 18, 2021)

tycho1572 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...


If reading people’s opinions make you ridicule them, you might be Donald Trump.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 18, 2021)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



the OLD TESTES MINTS-----followed by the Midrash and Talmud and---then by extensive commentaries 
thereof--------keeps happening and started----a very 
long time ago


----------



## Markle (Jan 18, 2021)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 19, 2021)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...











						Where the Landing of the First Africans in English North America Really Fits in the History of Slavery
					

It was in 1619, "about the latter end of August," that an English privateer ship reached Point Comfort on the Virginia peninsula—and changed history




					time.com
				




Link??

Greg


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


What about british slavery?


----------



## AMart (Jan 19, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


Why would that upset you? Slavery was normal all over Earth ever since men could form any sort of civilization.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 19, 2021)

Black people were never enslaved.  If you want to know what real slavery is, then read Revelations 18:13.  Your body and soul are sold separately as slaves.  (NKJV)  Now that is real slavery.  And you are enraged for some lashing that a white man did on your sissies bitchie assie whissie?  Hehehe! 

Obviously you need more lashes, you haven't yet learned the name of Christ.  200 years of good work we white people put our time and effort in, and you blacks didn't even read this far.  What are you worth?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2021)

Why hasn't Amazing Grace been canceled?  

It was written by a slave trader after he found Jesus and became an abolitionist. 

same as America.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 20, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > How long has this been happening?
> ...


Get over it !!
You don’t see the Irish or Chinese ever whining


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Why hasn't Amazing Grace been canceled?
> 
> It was written by a slave trader after he found Jesus and became an abolitionist.
> 
> same as America.




So, you admit you want to cancel America.


And you people wonder why we question your patriotism.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 22, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



They are not whining because they know revelations 18:13.  There you are explained what real slavery is.  Historic slavery is only working you to death.  But the real slavery is to sell your soul and body separately.  Explained in Rev 18:13 (NKJV)


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 29, 2021)

An educated man cannot be enslaved. period. end of discussion

/thread


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 29, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> An educated man cannot be enslaved. period. end of discussion
> 
> /thread


while in theory you are correct,,

but in practice its the one with the gun that ultimately decides,,


----------



## Markle (Mar 29, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> An educated man cannot be enslaved. period. end of discussion
> 
> /thread



The discussion ended about two months ago.

That said, you forgot the holocaust.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2021)

prostitution


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2021)

bear513 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.
> ...



remember Sumeria ?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Mar 29, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


why just American slavery when American slaves started off as African slaves and when the entire world has had slaves for 10,000 years.


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 29, 2021)

The only question that remains relevant today is this:  Are the descendants of American slaves better off here today than they would have been had they remained in Africa?

From all indications, they are.

The race and poverty pimps promote resentment because the descendants of slaves are generally much worse off than the descendants of the slave owners.

But of course most other whities are also less well off than the descendants of slave owners.

Money is a privilege. White skin, not so much.


----------



## Silver Cat (Mar 29, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> The only question that remains relevant today is this:  Are the descendants of American slaves better off here today than they would have been had they remained in Africa?
> 
> From all indications, they are.
> 
> ...


In a matter of fact, most of American "blacks" are "mixed-race" - they are also descendants of slave-owners and rapists.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 4, 2021)

Silver Cat said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > The only question that remains relevant today is this:  Are the descendants of American slaves better off here today than they would have been had they remained in Africa?
> ...


What's most important is that Nigerian blacks come here today and do better on average than white people and way better than  black people. Blacks will never do well in American until Democrats stop treating them as ex slaves and until they stop thinking of themselves as ex slaves.


----------



## basquebromance (May 29, 2021)

i feel despair. i feel sick. everywhere i look, i can see slavery's legacy


----------



## Godboy (May 29, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> i feel despair. i feel sick. everywhere i look, i can see slavery's legacy


Legacy? Slavery is thriving more today than any other time in history. Almost all of it is happening in Africa right now, but that is black people enslaving black people, so no one gives a shit. Slavery isnt bad if black people do it to black people. You wont find a single black person who complains about that kind of slavery. Its really unfortunate that their masters arent white, otherwise these poor souls would get more attention.


----------



## fncceo (May 29, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> i feel despair. i feel sick. everywhere i look



Note to self: Don't invite this person to any parties.


----------



## fncceo (May 29, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> i feel despair. i feel sick. everywhere i look, i can see slavery's legacy


----------



## horselightning (May 29, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


They sertainly were . You ever read about indentured servitude?


----------



## Correll (May 29, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> i feel despair. i feel sick. everywhere i look, i can see slavery's legacy




That's silly. Be less of a drama queen. 

Or, if you have to be a drama queen, don't latch on to a movement that is causing so much harm and is so widespread.

Pick something fun and lighthearted.


Consider the Flat Earth Society, or perhaps, the Big Foot Conspiracy Theory. You can have you fun and not hurt anyone.


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2021)

Correll said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > i feel despair. i feel sick. everywhere i look, i can see slavery's legacy
> ...


bromance is being politically correct------he may be a lawyer with political 
ambitions


----------



## basquebromance (May 29, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


no, i'm a punk rock rebel!


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2021)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize that if blacks were not brought here that you might not be here now?
> ...


Lol. another race baiter blocked.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2021)

Tehon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Keep crying loser.


----------



## fncceo (May 29, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Punk Rock hasn't existed for over 40 years.


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2021)

fncceo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


lots of the old time religions still exist in the minds of geriatrics seeking 
to recover their long lost youth----Soros is one of them.   His fixation on 
socialism was big time stuff when I was an adolescent.    Every Freshman 
in college spit  "CAPITALISM"  as if it was a dirty word


----------



## LilOlLady (May 31, 2021)

Godboy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > i feel despair. i feel sick. everywhere i look, i can see slavery's legacy
> ...


Slavery in African began with the European invasion.
Blacks Americans are still in economical slavery.  
Systematic Inequality and Economic Opportunity​


----------



## Godboy (May 31, 2021)

LilOlLady said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Slavery was thriving in Africa for THOUSANDS of years before that. Quit ignoring historical facts.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 11, 2021)

slavery is a HUMAN CONDITION. So is racism. it is not about America!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 11, 2021)

LilOlLady said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


If slavery in Africa began with Europeans coming to America, why does Exodus talk about the slavery of Jews in Africa over 3,000 years ago?


----------



## Votto (Jul 11, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> slavery is a HUMAN CONDITION. So is racism. it is not about America!






White devil!!


----------



## miketx (Jul 11, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> slavery is a HUMAN CONDITION. So is racism. it is not about America!


Slavery was in America and racism is in America.  Only most of the people crying racism are the racists.


----------



## miketx (Jul 11, 2021)

Votto said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > slavery is a HUMAN CONDITION. So is racism. it is not about America!
> ...


Debbil.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 11, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> slavery is a HUMAN CONDITION. So is racism. it is not about America!


America is what it is about. This crap is destroying this country.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Nov 3, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Every time that I think or read about American slavery it makes me white-hot mad. I’m not sure if that healthy, but it happens. And, I think about American slavery ALL THE TIME.


why just American slavery? Why not 10,000 years of slavery in all countries? Is it because you have been brainwashed by socialist fascists who are using you to run down just America in an attempt to turn her socialist fascist???


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 3, 2021)

Slave comes from "slav" (Balkans); hundreds of years under the Ottoman yoke!!! That was slavery by conquest. Africa? Chiefs considered other Blacks to be a cash crop!!!

Greg


----------

